# You fascinate me-Questions,from me to you ---



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
2. Are you a good liar?
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
5. What's your favorite candy?
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
14.What's your favorite candy?
15.Were you spanked as a child?
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
20.What color are your eyes?

Thanks a Bunch!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1.	If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Wow. I don’t know. I hardly watch TV but its on for background. I’ll go with computer

2. Are you a good liar?
yes but its just joking around.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh. I haven’t been to one in years but its nice to eat at a fancy restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
hmmm probably when I was younger but I just say im not interested in going.

5. What's your favorite candy?
’nobody better lay a finger on my butterfinger’

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no. im surprisingly very conservative when it comes to public nudity.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
no books but I own over 16,000 comic books

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
yea. Ive been to one of the gatherings and it was fun.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove. I only tie my laces when they get untied

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
nude

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I guess it would be cow tongue

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
museum. They can be fun

14.What's your favorite candy?
still butterfinger
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Spanked, slapped, thrown shoes at. SA aside I didn’t turn out such a bad person so im all for physically disciplining kids

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I still think of my ex-gf yes. Sometimes she shows up in my dreams

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
no

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
usually I avoid them but it’s a slow day at work 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
getting ahead of chores

20.What color are your eyes?
brown


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

oops-sorry about the duplicate candy question. Geez,I always screw stuff up!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i thought you did it on purpose to see if people are paying attention


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Still Waters said:


> 1.Definitely Computer.
> 2. No.
> 3. I'd choose the buffet. Maybe I'm lucky and there's something vegan^_^
> 4. Nope.
> ...


I'm so fascinating, I know...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1. Computer.
2. sadly, i can be.
3. All you can eat because i can eat a lot.
4. All the time.
5. not a candy guy.
6. sure, but I'm not getting naked.
7. about 20.
8. Probably not...
9. I tie/untie them.
10. with boxers.
11. yes.
12. frog legs.
13. horror movie.
14. you like candy that much, eh?
15. more than spanked, but i wont go into details if you don't mind.
16. not at all. if it was meant to be she would still be here today.
17. I do that each time i go see a movie, which isn't often.
18. I enjoy them.
19. a long bike ride instead of a brisk walk.
20. green


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? _TV_
2. Are you a good liar? _No_
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. _Buffet_
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? _Yes_
5. What's your favorite candy? _Mints_
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? _No (how did you come up with this question?!)_
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) _Not sure._ _Couple of hundred maybe._
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? _Maybe_
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? _Tie/untie_
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? _T-shirt type night-dress_
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? _No_
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? _Kidneys_
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. _Art museum_
14.What's your favorite candy? _Toffee or mints_
15.Were you spanked as a child? _Yes_
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? _No_
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? _No_
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? _Fun_
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. _Comfy nap (oh dear...)_
20.What color are your eyes? _Blue_


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?_

Definitely a computer. I haven't watched tv in about 3 years now, and if I feel like watching something I'll go to somebody else's house.

_2. Are you a good liar?_

Who isn't these days? It's a skill that makes me sick every time I use it.

_3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food._

Hmm...posh restaurant, I guess, although I'd only enjoy the food, not the social aspects.

_4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?_

Nope, not that I can recall. Unless you count school as a social event.

_5. What's your favorite candy?_

M&M's FTW

_6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?_

As long as there isn't anybody over 35, sure. I don't wanna lose my lunch. :b

_7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and 
textbooks)_

Hmm, probably 50 or so. I almost never read anymore, however. I've gotta pick that hobby back up.

_8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?_

If there's liquor and music, then sure thing. 

_9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?_

Shove em' in. I'm far too busy to waste my time on such trivialities as tying shoe laces. Or far too lazy. Take your pick.

_10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?_

Nude. I don't understand why people would wear clothes to sleep.

_11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?_

No way.

_12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?_

Umm....frog legs?

_13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie._

Carnival. But if I've got a girl with me, the horror movie. Anything can happen in the dark...

_14.What's your favorite candy?_

M&M's. You ain't tricking me. :b

_15.Were you spanked as a child?_

I wish that had been all.

_16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?_

First, no. Current, you bet.

_17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?_

Nope. I don't like to eat during movies.

_18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?_

Fun. I like giving myself away.

_19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores._

Getting ahead on chores.

_20.What color are your eyes?_

Baby blue.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer, for sure. 
2. Are you a good liar? Not at all. 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Buffet or fast food. 
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Nothing serious. I sometimes say I have a headache or my back hurts or something like that. 
5. What's your favorite candy? There's so many. I'll just say milk chocolate. 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Probably not. 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) hmm...maybe around 10? 
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? If all of you were going to be there, yes. But I'd probably wear a disguise. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? If they're new I'll tie them up nice. But after a while I just shove them in. 
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Boxers
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? I don't know. 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Probably giblets one time when I was a kid. Never again.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Carnival
15.Were you spanked as a child? Yup
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Hell yes. I'm not paying $5 for a coke.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. If I have energy, walk, or chores. If not, nap. 
20.What color are your eyes? Brown.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

computer


2. Are you a good liar?

no


3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

buffet


4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

yes


5. What's your favorite candy?

LifeSavers Gummies


6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

no


7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

several hundred at least


8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

sure


9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

tie/untie, always


10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

just my undies, though also a t-shirt if it's chilly


11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

Absolutely--it would kill two birds with one stone. Gaining 50 pounds would put me at a healthy, normal weight again.


12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

I don't know


13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

art museum


14.What's your favorite candy?

see #5


15.Were you spanked as a child?

yes, a few times


16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

no


17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

no, though I've eaten food that others have snuck in.


18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

fun


19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

brisk walk


20.What color are your eyes?

hazel


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer

2. Are you a good liar?
not at all

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
frozen Andes mints

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no. I'd be too self conscious

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
around 40

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
yes. maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
tie/untie

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pj's

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
hell yes, I'm too skinny anyways.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Natto uke
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/63/165287504_940dd02d4a.jpg?v=0

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum

15.Were you spanked as a child?
no

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
no

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes?
hazel


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer* 
2. Are you a good liar?
*Yes, but I try not to*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*All you can eat buffet*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes, like 10 times lol*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Reeses Pieces / Jelly Belly*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*God, No*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Not Many I usually go to the library but about 6 I have bought*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Doubt it, but that would be pretty cool*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Depends on my mood*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Normally T-shirts and shorts *
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Yes, I guess lol - I'm not sure now *
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Prawns - eurrrgh*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art museum *
14.What's your favorite candy?
*I've seen this before :S lol - check up ^*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*Yes, last night - then woke up and realised it wasn't real - ohhh *
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Honestly no lol*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun *
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Comfy nap*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Light Brown*


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer.*
2. Are you a good liar? *No.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. *Posh restaurant.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *No.*
5. What's your favorite candy? *Chocolate of some sort.*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *No.*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *Not many. I do have a few textbooks.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *Yes.*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? *Tie/untie.*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *TMI.*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *Yes.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *Can't recall.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. *New horror movie; at least someone would go with me.*
14.What's your favorite candy? *See above.*
15.Were you spanked as a child? *Yes.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *No.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? *Yes.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? *Fun.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. *Brisk walk.*
20.What color are your eyes? *Bluish.*


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
_Computer! I can just watch TV shows online _

2. Are you a good liar?
_I don't know, maybe? I try not to lie. _

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
_Posh restaurant, although I would rather do the cooking myself._

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
_Yes. Most of the time I don't need to fake it though._

5. What's your favorite candy?
_Anything sour I guess. I don't eat candy much anymore._

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
_No, I don't see the appeal of being naked around strangers._

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
_I have no idea. I have too many to count._

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
_Yeah! I would love to go _

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully 
tie/untie?
_I usually just tie them loose and slip them on so I don't have to tie them all the time._

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
_Boxers mostly, sometimes pj's(when it's cold), nude rarely._

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
_If it was 50 lbs of muscle, yes._

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
_I once ate a microwaveable taco bell meal I got at a gas station. Not good :afr_

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
_Art museum _

14.What's your favorite candy?
_Cabbage _

15.Were you spanked as a child?
_Yeah, it's not fun..._

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
_Never._

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
_Of course! Theater food sucks and it cost too much._

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
_I think it's fun. I would like to see more of them on here. I think it's a great why to learn stuff about people._

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
_Brisk walk! I love going for walks _

20.What color are your eyes?
_Brown_


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer

2. Are you a good liar?
no

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
Sour Patch Kids

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
yes

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
about a hundred

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
double knots... Always just slip them on

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
I don't usually change for bed, if I do, I normally just remove clothing. I always get remarks for "sleeping in my clothes"

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
yes

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Prawn

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
carnival

15.Were you spanked as a child?
yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
no

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun but pointless

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

Computer. I don't have a TV tuner on my computer, but I know you can get one and hook it up to a larger monitor too, so it effectively can be a TV. But you can't turn a TV into a computer.

2. Are you a good liar?

No, and I don't feel much desire to hide the truth most of the time.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

Who's paying? Posh restaurant if you are. Fast food if I am.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Only if you count school as a social event.

5. What's your favorite candy?

Not sure I have a favorite. Snickers & Butterfinger & Peanut M&Ms are all excellent.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

No. I don't want to bare it all and I know that most of the folks there are not 20-year-olds that look like they've been in a "Girls Gone Wild" video. Instead I'd get to see what those wild girls will look like in 50 years.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

You could count them on one hand.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Tie

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

nude

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

I don't know.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

Not sure. I tend to avoid disgusting food in the first place. Do beverages count? If they do then Ice 101 peppermint schnapps; just imagine a 50/50 mix of alcohol & liquefied candy canes that make a viscous syrup.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

I'd don't want any of the above, though carnival would be least objectionable.

14.What's your favorite candy?

You already asked that in question #5.

15.Were you spanked as a child?

No

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

No

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Long ago I'm sure I have, but I haven't been to a movie in years.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

It's getting annoying.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

Nap

20.What color are your eyes?

Not sure. My drivers license says grey. Some would say blue. All I can say for sure is they're not brown.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Sadly, probably the tv, I like watching my dvds too much

2. Are you a good liar? Not really

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. buffet with good food

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? When I was real little

5. What's your favorite candy? sour patch kid, these cream coconut bonbon thingies..

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? probably

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Oh.. um.. thousands.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? shove

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? panties

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Yep

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? I've blocked out this memory :b

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. hmm, this is tough. If I am with someone, probably carnival, if alone, either one of the other two would be fun.

14.What's your favorite candy? sour patch kid, these cream coconut bonbon thingies..

15.Were you spanked as a child? rarely

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? not very often

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? once or twice

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. hmm.. chores

20.What color are your eyes? green-gray


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer definitely. I watch about one hour of TV a week.

2. Are you a good liar?
Not about big stuff.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
I've lost count of how many times I've done this. It's embarrassing.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reeses Peanut Butter Cups

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
I hate my body so no.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Close to a hundred and steadily growing.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes, I wouldn't be intimidated to meet all of you. I think you're wonderful.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove feet in and out.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and boxers.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No, I'm self conscious about my body already.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
The pumpkin pie my roommate made last night.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Still Reeses Peanut Butter Cups

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yep.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Of course.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun because it makes me feel like someone is actually interested in me.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Chores. I like to clean.

20.What color are your eyes?
Dark brown.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
internet. tv is simply an antiquated medium. 

2. Are you a good liar?
The truth is more interesting. 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh restaurant. lets relax eat drink and be merry. ; - ;

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yeah, like school dances and stuff back in the day. 

5. What's your favorite candy?
snickers bar with almonds

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Yes, but probably due to all the weird people there, I would not. =p

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
0

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I would come

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Somewhere in between. Shoes aren't cheap. ; - ;

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
I sleep in what I'm going to wear for the next day. it leaves me with more time in the morning to do other things.


11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
50 lbs of muscle ? otherwise no. =l well, maybe. I don't know.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
anchovies. =l they are like pure salt to the power of 1000

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival ^-^ 

14.What's your favorite candy?
I swear I've answered this- am I being evaluated? 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Rarely

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
sometimes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
among other fun things. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Don't ask me to explain my appeal to answering questions about myself. :stu

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Run/jog, get ahead on chores then take a nap. 

20.What color are your eyes?
brown like a clown, in the toilet


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? Probably not
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yes many times
5. What's your favorite candy? Kitkats
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? no
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks). Not sure. Too lazy to count
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? If it wasn't too far away
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove in
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? t-shirt 
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? yes. I'm trying to gain weight anyway
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? liver
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. carnival
15.Were you spanked as a child? rarely
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? occasionally
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? no, but I rarely go to movies
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes? dark brown


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?* Computer
*2. Are you a good liar?* Not at all
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.* Fast food
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?* I think so
*5. What's your favorite candy?* I don't really eat candy a lot, but when I do, my favorite would have to be Payday.
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?* No!
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)* Maybe 40ish
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* Maybe. I don't know.
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* tie/untie (unless I am in a hurry!)
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?* shorts/sweatpants and t-shirt
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?* Nope. I can rid myself of SA without gaining weight!
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?* I've eaten some pretty gross TV dinners. Hint: when the package says "do not microwave", there is a reason!
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* carnival
*14.What's your favorite candy?* Wasn't that already asked?
*15.Were you spanked as a child?* Not very often
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* Not my first crush, but I do dream of a crush 
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* Yep
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?* fun
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.* brisk walk or comfy nap
*20.What color are your eyes?* blue


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer*

2. Are you a good liar?* Sometimes. Depends on what I'm trying to lie about.*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.* All you can eat buffet.*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *Yes*

5. What's your favorite candy? *Anything with peanut butter in it.*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *Yes*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *I think 10. *

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *Yes*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? *Shove feet in/out. If the laces get loose, then I'll retie them.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *Other*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *Yes, I could turn it into muscle, hehe. *

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *My mom's goulosh.*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. *Carnival*

14.What's your favorite candy? *See above.*

15.Were you spanked as a child? *Never*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *Every once in ahwile.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? *Yes*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? *Neither*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. *Comfy nap.*

20.What color are your eyes? *Hazel green. *


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer

2. Are you a good liar? Sometimes

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Fast food.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yep

5. What's your favorite candy? Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? If someone talked me into it.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Not sure. Maybe 10.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Sure.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Usually nude.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Probably not.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Pickles.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Art museum.

15.Were you spanked as a child? Nope. I was a good kid.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Nope.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Nope.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? It's okay.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Getting ahead on chores.

20.What color are your eyes? Grey.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer with a 24 inch widescreen monitor.I would download and watch videos on it.

2. Are you a good liar? A great one when I want to be.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.All you can eat buffet.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yes

5. What's your favorite candy? Snickers bar.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
A couple of hundred, used to be about a thousand, but was forced to get rid of a lot of them.I would never get rid of a book if it was up to me.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Maybe.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? T-shirt and sweat pants

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? 'Thousand year old egg'

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. New horror movie

14.What's your favorite candy?

15.Were you spanked as a child? Yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Yes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Comfy nap.

20.What color are your eyes? Brown


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, I only watch tv when something good is on, plus, most of it I can find on the internet. 

2. Are you a good liar?
I guess. I try not lie to people, so I wouldn't really know.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes. I acted like I was sick to avoid a wedding, this group outing my aunt got me signed up for when I was little, and some other things.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Anything with chocolate.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
I'd visit if I didn't have to be naked.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Last time I counted 120. Of course, this was months ago (when I was putting them away) and I've bought quite a few books since.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Maybe. My default answer.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I hardly wear them, but I definitely tie and untie. 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Undies or nude. I can't sleep in anything, otherwise, it keeps me up all night.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nope. I'd just keep the SA. I need to lose weight already, I don't need a permanent 50 pounds in the mix.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I don't remember the name of it, but my mom's friend made these ball type things out of tuna, mayonnaise, pickles, bread crumbs, and egg. There was a yellowish type dip to go with it. It was the most disgusting thing I'd ever tasted in my life and made me sick. That woman has no business cooking. Ever.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
That's hard. Art museum or new horror movie? If the horror movie is good, then that wins.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Didn't I answer this question already? Chocolate.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
My mom definitely believed in it. After my first spanking, I was never bad enough to get another one.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I used to dream about my first crush, but not anymore.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes, just this past Saturday, lol.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's not too fun, but it's not really annoying, plus, I'm bored.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores.

20.What color are your eyes?
A nice cinnamon brown. With a hint of blue when I have my contacts in.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? Nope
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. All you can eat buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Nope
5. What's your favorite candy? Reese's crunchy peanut butter cups 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? I'd consider it but probably would never actually go to one
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 12 or so
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Yes if it was close enough
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Tie
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Underwear
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Nope
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Can't remember
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. New horror movie
14.What's your favorite candy? See question 5 
15.Were you spanked as a child? Yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Nope
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Nope
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Neither
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes? Brown


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, you can watch movies on that anyway.

2. Are you a good liar?
Terrible! I have no poker face. It's so obvious when I'm lying.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant, but I don't have the money. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Not since high school.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Fruit tingles!

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Depends. I have 4 on my shelf, because I like to keep everything as bare and minimal as possible. I have about 50 in my garage, and about 200 ebooks.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Sure.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove, I don't have time for that fancy stuff.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Nude, of course.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Sure.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Sour milk. Or squid, to some people.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum or carnival! You can't force me to decide :|

14.What's your favorite candy?
The cover of "Candy Says" by Beth Gibbons.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
A few times, with a wooden spoon, and I had my nose rubbed in spilt food. I don't think my parents kept it up, though, because it apparently just made me angry.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Nah.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun!

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap nap nap nap nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown! 

Thanks a Bunch!!
yw


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? No
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? No
5. What's your favorite candy? Werthers chocolate candies mm
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? No
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)? There are about 30 in my room
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Possibly. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove them in
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Pjs
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? If it was 30 pounds that would be great. But 50 is too much, so no.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? I can't actually think of anything. I'm extremely picky, so I don't usually try things that I'm unsure about.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Art museum
14.What's your favorite candy? Anything but those nasty Werthers chocolate candies.
15.Were you spanked as a child? Yeah
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Doesn't everyone?
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? It's a good way to waste time
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes? Blue


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer. I haven't voluntarily turned the TV on in 2 months.*
2. Are you a good liar?
*No.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Chocolate.*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No.*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*30+ I would guess*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Yeah.*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove. I re-tie them once every 6 months.*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Underwear.*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Sure, i would just lose 50 pounds first.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Anything with tendons in it. I even hate chicken drumsticks cause of that one large tendon. They make me want to vomit for some reason.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival.*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Chocolate.*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*No.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Maybe when I was younger. I don't eat anything at the theater anymore.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun!*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Comfy nap.*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown.*


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer that gets TV channels

2. Are you a good liar?
[lying]No, definitely not.[/lying]

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat!

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yep

5. What's your favorite candy?
Just plain chocolate. Symphony bars are good.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No way. There's not even anybody I'd want to look at at those things. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Around 1300 but that does include some comics.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
No

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Nude 

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No way

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Mayonaise

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
The movie

14.What's your favorite candy?
I'll pick another one. Sour Patch Kids.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Sometimes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Can't even remember her name or face. I think I was around twelve.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Oh yeah. My mom's an expert.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun when you're bored.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?* 
Computer

*2. Are you a good liar?* 
Impeccable

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.* 
Posh restaurant. As long as I'm not paying. Some yuppie/hipster place even though I don't fit in. At least the portion sizes are REALISTIC.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?* 
Are you kidding? I've got it down to a science.

*5. What's your favorite candy?* 
Hmm... probably Jelly Belly jelly beans.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?* 
Maybe...

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)* 
74 at last count.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* 
Yeah... but I don't think I'd be the life of the party.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* Tie/Untie

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?* 
Underwear and a light t-shirt.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?* No.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?* 
I had this horrible Thai soup that smelled like cats. And tasted like cat pate.

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* 
Art museum.

*14.What's your favorite candy?* 
See question 5.

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
Once or twice when I was really young.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* 
I can't remember who they are... so no.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* 
Yeah.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?* 
If I found it annoying I probably wouldn't have bothered with it.

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.* 
Comfy Nap.

*20.What color are your eyes?* 
Hazel. But with more moss-green than any other colour.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? No
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Uh posh restaurant
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? No
5. What's your favorite candy? Reese's 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? No
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Maybe 200, I have no idea.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? No
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove my feet in/out
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? PJs
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Probably not
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Onions
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Horror movie
14.What's your favorite candy? I already said Reese's
15.Were you spanked as a child? No
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Yes,sometimes
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? No
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Kind of fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes? Blue


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
computer. i have one but i don't need a tv and i don't plan on getting any once i move out.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
err, not as much as i used to be.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
whichever is most likely to have some decent vegetarian food. i'd go for buffet.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
yes

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
i really love 'three musketeers' chocolate bars

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
sure
*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
i counted one shelf and it had about 25. i have many other books under my bed, in my closet, in the basement, etc. i'd estimate at least 50-60?

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
hmm maybe if others i knew were there

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
shove, always, **** laces

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
tank top and underwear

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
no. i swear i'm not superficial at all :/

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
most recent is vegemite. a friend's roommate from aussie was eating some, yuck. tastes worse than c---...

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
art museum for sure

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
i said this already dammit

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
nope.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
first? no.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
many times.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
fun when i am as bored as i am now.

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
brisk walk. i nap too much.

*20.What color are your eyes?*
brown. meh.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer - because you can just download tv stuff.

2. Are you a good liar?
I believe I am

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
Cherry Ripe or Turkish Delight

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Hell yes, but I have to loose weight first. I love being naked!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Karma Sutra, The Ultimate Guide to Pet Parrots, Birds, The 5 Love Languages (I think its what its called, which is my sisters but I now own because my rabbit chewed the binding). Thats it.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Hmm.. maybe.. lol. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Im not a careful person

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
nude with socks

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Hell no, Im already overweight.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Brocolli with Polenta

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival!

14.What's your favorite candy?
This has been asked

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes with a wooden spoon, my mother even had my name on the spoon.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Hell no.. eww.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Umm its acceptable here?

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
I love quizes for some reason

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
getting a - head? lol

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

If I could only have one, I would rather have neither. 

2. Are you a good liar?

Not really. It depends on the lie and the circumstances.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

Fast food.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Probably. I don't recall a specific event.

5. What's your favorite candy?

I don't have a favorite. I like most candy as long as it isn't too hard to chew.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

Absolutely not.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

Ummmmm........maybe two.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

No.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Tie/untie. 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

PJs

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

I have no idea. SA isn't my only issue. It's not like I'd be normal without it. 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

I don't eat anything that smells disgusting. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

Museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?

Same as before.

15.Were you spanked as a child?

Occasionally. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

No. I think about her sometimes when I'm awake but I don't really dream about people I know and when I do, it's usually not people from many years ago.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Probably.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

It's OK.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

Nap

20.What color are your eyes?

Green.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
Not at all.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
Posh restaurant, so long as they have vegetarian options and it's not lasagne or quiche. ;_;

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Yes.

*5. What's your favourite candy?*
I don't eat candy.

* 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
Yes.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
Two books, three mangas.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?*
Maybe.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
Tie/untie.

*10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
PJ's, usually.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
_No._

*12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
I'm not sure.

*13. Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Art museum.

*14. Were you spanked as a child?*
Not often.

*16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
No.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theatre?*
Yes.

*18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
I had nothing else to do while I waited for my food to go down.

*19. Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Depends.

*20. What colour are your eyes?*
Hazel.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
If you know me, I'm a terrible liar. If you don't, I'm fantastic.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Of course.
5. What's your favorite candy?
Hershey's bar with almonds (or Godiva milk chocolate with almonds if I'm feeling upscale)
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Hell. No.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Around 200-300.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I dunno. Maybe.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Tie/untie. I wear Converse hi-tops, so I have to.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's usually, sometimes a t-shirt
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Permanently? No. I don't think I would.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Capers.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.
14.What's your favorite candy?
Didn't you just ask this?
15.Were you spanked as a child?
A few times, I think.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Often? No. Occasionally? Yes.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes. Buying candy at a theater is very silly.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
A combination of the two.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap.
20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel, sometimes brown, sometimes greenish.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer

*2. Are you a good liar?*
No. I don't lie, but avoid the truth often

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
posh buffet

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
I don't think so

*5. What's your favourite candy?*
Watermelon

* 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
Sure

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
Over 1,000

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?*
Okay

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
Tie

*10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Fully clothed

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
Okay

*12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Some form of bean

*13. Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Museum

*14. Were you spanked as a child?*
Maybe. Why do you ask?

*16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
No

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theatre?*
Probably

*18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
Neither

*19. Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Walk

*20. What colour are your eyes?*
Blue


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 

Computer

2. Are you a good liar?

No

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

All you can eat buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?

Black licorice.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

No.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

Two hundred or so.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Maybe.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Tie and untie.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

T-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

No . . . well, maybe . . . could I try it out for a few days before I commit?

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

Scallops.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?

Black licorice

15.Were you spanked as a child?

A couple times.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Always.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

Both.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

Brisk walk.


20.What color are your eyes?

Blue


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Puter.*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Depends on what I'm lying to you about.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Many, many times.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Swedish Fish (and not the "finnish fish" imposters that the bulk barn is trying to sell me!!)*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Maybe if I was the only one there. Or maybe just me and one special lady (ok, maybe two or three of them, but who's counting?).*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Way, way too many. Hundreds?*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Hmmm...*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove, then adjust. I don't buy shoes that I need to tie more than once every six months.*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Undies.*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Hell yes.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*I've blocked it from my memory. No really. I can't remember.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art gallery, featuring a exhibit of horror movie themed art. Or a horror movie set in an art gallery (i think I've seen that one actually).*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*I'm going to eat you if you ask again.*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Maybe once or twice, but who's counting?*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*Not really, actually. Does that make me some kind of emotionless monster? Or just mean I've developed more refined tastes since then?*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Meh.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Nap, nap, and nap. I'm napping right now. NAP TIME!!*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown.*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> QUOTE=Still Waters;1049202]1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?


Computer.



> 2. Are you a good liar?


Absolutely......... terrible!



> 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.


Buffet



> 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?


No.



> 5. What's your favorite candy?


Gummy bears.



> 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?


Hell no! Seems like most people who frequent those places should never be nude - as in old and flabby. Plus, I wouldn't want to blind them myself. :b



> 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)


@ 100



> 8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?


Of course! 



> 9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?


Shove 'em in. Actually, I try to purchase shoes without laces. Just call me clog lady.



> 10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?


T-shirt and sweat pants.



> 11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?


Give me robust and happy any day!



> 12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?


Durian fruit - smells like a loaded diaper. http://asiancuisine.suite101.com/article.cfm/durian__the_king_of_fruit



> 13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.


Art museum.



> 14.What's your favorite candy?


Hey, didn't you already ask this one? 



> 15.Were you spanked as a child?


Yes. Not often, but brutally.



> 16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?


Unfortunately.



> 17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?


Every time, including sodas.



> 18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?


Fun, of course!



> 19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.


Comfy nap.



> 20.What color are your eyes?


Dark brown.



> Thanks a Bunch!!


You're welcome! 'Twas fun!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

_Computer_
2. Are you a good liar?

_Not at all_
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

_Fast food_
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

_Not fake illness, i found other excuses or didnt go at all_
5. What's your favorite candy?

_those candy berries (raspberry flavour) _
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

_I think i could be dragged there by friends or eventual GF, but I would not go on my own initiative _
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

_I dont know exactly, a few dozen for sure_
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

_Yeah probably_
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

_I carefully tie/untie it_
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

_From the nude to pj's, depending on the temperature_
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

_I'd get rid of SA and gain 50 lbs. In the future, it is possible to lose those extra pounds, but losing SA is pretty much impossible_
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

_Probably Chinese stuff_
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

_new horror movie_
14.What's your favorite candy?

_already answered_
15.Were you spanked as a child?

_rarely_
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

_not anymore_
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

_no_
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

_fun_
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

_comfy nap, I'm a lazy procrastinator_
20.What color are your eyes?

_blue_


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
Nope.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Taco Bell lol
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
I remember one time. There were prolly others too. 
5. What's your favorite candy?
Hmmm i dunno. I like chocolate a lot tho. 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
It hasn't crossed my mind as a major goal i should be planning. 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Maybe like 5-10
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I'd be happy too  Hope u don't mind quiet people. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove in and out. 
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Tshirt & panties hahaha
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Gosh i just might. Not sure tho. 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
French onion soup.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival!! teeheehee
14.What's your favorite candy?
As previously stated. 
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Only when i was 5 and under.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I never really had crushes when i was younger. 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yea i think once. 
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes?
Green/blue


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer, more social and practical
2. Are you a good liar?
No, not at all.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet, although I wouldn't get my money's worth
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes, not anymore though
5. What's your favorite candy?
Mmm..Hershey bar
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Yes. I've gone to a rainbow gathering, duh!
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
100?
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
Without a doubt! When is it?
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I hate hate hate tennis shoes or any shoe with a tie. I'd rather go barefoot.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? 
usually just a pair of underwear
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No way
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
durian
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Andy Warhol art museum, field days back home, Silence of the Lambs
14.What's your favorite candy?
Yeah, I changed my mind. Reeses Peanut butter cup.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I think about the sweet innocence of it all, but the guy is now a jerk
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yes
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
It's fun for Me, maybe not you..
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
omg all my faves...chores before indulgences
20.What color are your eyes?
green

Thanks a Bunch!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> _1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?_
> 
> Definitely a computer. I haven't watched tv in about 3 years now, and if I feel like watching something I'll go to somebody else's house.
> 
> ...


...:mum


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? COMPUTER
2. Are you a good liar? NO
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. ALL YOU CAN EAT
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? YES, AND THEN I GOT SICK FROM BEING NERVOUS LOL
5. What's your favorite candy? FUZZY PEACHES YUMMM OR SKITTLES
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? YES, SOUNDS LIKE FUN
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) NO IDEA, ALOT BUT DON'T READ MOST OF THEM
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? YES
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? SHOVE
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? GOWN OR NUDE
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? NO WAY, I CAN GET RID OF SA EVENTUALLY.... I HOPE
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? PUDDING
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. CARNIVAL
14.What's your favorite candy? I ANSWERED THAT ALREADY... I THINK
15.Were you spanked as a child? MAYBE ONCE
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? NOT ANYMORE
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? YUPP, IM CHEAP LIKE THAT
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? FUN
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. NAP!!! ZZZ
20.What color are your eyes? GREEN/BROWN


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

Computer.


2. Are you a good liar?

I can be but choose not to be.


3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

Posh restaurant, no doubt about it.


4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?

Anything with caramel.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

No.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

Have no idea. Maybe 40?


8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

maybe.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Both.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

For the most part sleep shirts.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

no.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

Sushi.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

Art museum, although a carnival could compete if my mood was right. Not a horror movie fan.

15.Were you spanked as a child?

Not all that much.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

Not really.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Of course.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

Annoying not sure why I am doing this.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

All fo the above, depending on my mood....

20.What color are your eyes?

Hazel Green.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Are people that terrified by a 50 pound gain?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Are people that terrified by a 50 pound gain?



Yes, especially if it's permanent and you can never get rid of it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. (What's a "TV?") 

2. Are you a good liar?
No. In fact, I am such a bad liar, that I don't even bother trying to lie anymore.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant. The other two are wholly unappealing.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No, but I have faked "having too much other stuff to do."

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Pieces or chocolate. Since this question is asked twice, I can list two, right?

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
HELL NO NEVER. *emphatically*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I have no idea. I have too many to count and the great majority of them are in storage in Cincinnati.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Of course. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
It depends on the shoes.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Normally shorts and a cami.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. The extra weight would probably give me a new case of SA.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Broccoli. I hate broccoli. Or ribs. Ribs are disgusting. I cannot even stand the smell of BBQ sauce.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Pieces or chocolate. Since this question is asked twice, I can list two, right?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
All the time. Theater food is a ripoff.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's fine. I hope that the people who feel it's annoying don't spend their time reading and replying. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap, but it depends on the company.  (If no company, then brisk walk.)

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue. Very, very blue.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? computer
2. Are you a good liar? depends.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. home.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? possibly
5. What's your favorite candy? chocolate
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? III dunno.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) no idea
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? probably not?
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I don't tie or untie usually.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? shirt and shorts
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? NO! 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? dunno
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. movie
14.What's your favorite candy? already answered
15.Were you spanked as a child? no
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? no
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? yeah
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. walk or nap
20.What color are your eyes? brown


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. My computer has one of those Tv tuners, so it would work out.

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes, to anyone besides my parents. But I usually don't lie about non-SA related stuff.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
uhhh...fast food. I'd rather not pick one, but with fast food you don't have t get up and go grab food, and there's no dress code (I never understood why people had to dress right). But if I didn't have those options, I would choose to make my own dinner.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes, but I can often come up with a better excuse.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Pieces.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No, I need cloths to hide in.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
maybe 10, I usually go to the library, or e-book something.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
depends, I honestly can't answer unless it happened. Also, where would it be?

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove in for my normal shoes, my work shoes I have to tie/untie.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
underwear when in my own bed. When somewhere else I'm in whatever I wore that day.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
50 pounds of what? (I wish you spelled out pound so I could make some pseudo-clever remark about always having some money).
but whaver the 50 pounds, I would say no. 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Chocolate Orange. Only food that I vomited after I ate it (and I don't vomit when I'm sick)

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
not a big fan of any of them. I'd pick Carnival, since I could get people to go with me.

14.What's your favorite candy?
I'm getting a deja vu, didn't I answer this earlier?...oh well, it's just a strange glitch.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No...then again I've never had one.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No, but I don't go anyway.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
good time waster.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
depends on the day.

20.What color are your eyes?
brown


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

1.	If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer hands down.
2. Are you a good liar?
I think so, lets see? I am 6’4” with washboard abbs and a great head of hear. Yep I’m a good liar.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Steak and seafood all the way.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Not since I was younger, now I just tell them I don’t want to go. 
5. What's your favorite candy?
Snickers bars
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No, too shy.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I had dozens before having to move in with family, now I keep about 5.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes, with a motel and hall to us so that no one felt out threatened. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I would say somewhere in-be-tween.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Nude
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Yes
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Cold soggy sandwiches at a church soup kitchen, more than once. 
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum
14.What's your favorite candy?
Snickers bar, again
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Several times
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I hardly ever dream, when I do it isn’t about her, I can’t remember what she looked like.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes, it’s much more fun to eat.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun, because I like to learn more about the people I communicate with.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores
20.What color are your eyes?
Hazle


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Are people that terrified by a 50 pound gain?


Not me. I'm not a very shallow person.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Computer
2. Yes (and that's no lie)
3. buffet...because i am a picky eatter, i might be able to find something I like there lol
4. Yep
5. Gummi bears om nom nom!
6. YEA, LET'S GO!
7. Too many to count
8. Probably...I might be sick that day lol
9. Tie and untie, ALWAYS I don't like it when people just cram their foot in there:no
10.Depends...usually pj bottoms and a tshirt
11. Nope, rather have SA
12. Muskrat was not the tastiest thing ever...
13. Can't i go to all of them....art museum I guess...but that's a hard choice for me
14. see above
15. A few times
16. Nah
17. I didn't sneak it in, but I sure ate it! 
18. Depends on my mood, but i usually find them vaguely amusing
19. Brisk walk!
20. Blue with a segment of brown in the right one


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

Computer

2. Are you a good liar?

Adequate

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Yes

5. What's your favorite candy?

3 Musketeers

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

about 250

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Kick off, then untie to put back on

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

Nothing if my daughters are not staying with me

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

Oysters

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

Art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?

Trick question?

15.Were you spanked as a child?

No

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

Sometimes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes?

Brown


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? computer
2. Are you a good liar?no
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?yes
5. What's your favorite candy?resees pb cup
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?no
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)to many to count
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?maybe
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?tie
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?sweats and tshirt
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? yes
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?fish
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.horror movie
14.What's your favorite candy? I answered this already, pb cups
15.Were you spanked as a child?yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?no
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?no
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?neither
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.walk
20.What color are your eyes?blue

Thanks a Bunch!![/QUOTE]


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
No - I try to never lie - ever - it is too stressful, and it's just wrong.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Define 'posh'.... a nice restaurant (Red Lobster, Olive Garden, ...) sure. (nothing upscale)

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes - but very rarely

5. What's your favorite candy?
Dark Chocolate 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
100

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Absolutely - if I could afford to get there and had the time off and had a babysitter

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
winter - flannel pjs/summer - nude

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Sushi - I hate the seaweed smell/taste

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
You already asked this --- #5

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
ideally - getting ahead on chores/realistically - comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Green


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer - you can get TV on the computer, but you can't get your computer on the TV.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
If I really put my mind to it...

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
All you can eat buffet, provided the food quality is somewhere between "posh" and "fast food" (two extremes I don't especially care for).

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Maybe 2-3 times in recent years (I'm not invited to a lot of social events, so take that for whatever it's worth). Usually, I use work as an excuse.

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Any solid milk chocolate, really. If chocolate doesn't count, uhh.. not sure.. ask me again around Halloween.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
No. I prefer to stay as covered up as possible, so a nudist resort would make me pretty uncomfortable. I might be open to working at one though?

*7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
10-15, all reference (not a fiction reader).

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
I'd be open to it if I knew someone beforehand.. someone I could go with, someone to sort of hang onto who wouldn't dump me as soon as we walked in the door.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I always tie/untie, but I wouldn't call myself "careful" either..

*10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
PJ bottom and t-shirt, usually.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
50 lbs of fat, no. 50 lbs reasonably distributed, sure.

*12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
A concoction my parents made when I was... I don't know, 8 or 9?... It had tuna or salmon in it.. might've been a caserole.. something to that effect. I've avoided tuna and salmon ever since (didn't care for them to begin with).

*13. Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
New horror movie for me. The horror movie would be defeated by an amusement park, but not a carnival.

*14. What's your favorite candy?*
It's not Halloween yet.

*15. Were you spanked as a child?*
Maybe once or twice.

*16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
Not often, no. She pops into my dreams maybe once or twice a year (that I can remember).

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
With their outrageous prices, of course I have.

*18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
It can be interesting to read other people's responses.

*19. Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
The walk. I always feel better after a good walk than I do after getting up from a nap. Chores suck.

*20. What color are your eyes?*
Green


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Sometimes.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
None of the above.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Several times.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Dark chocolate covered hazelnuts.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Never.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I usually get books from the library. I probably own 150.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I'd like to, but I'd probably be too nervous to attend.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Corn dogs.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival.

14.What's your favorite candy?
15.Were you spanked as a child?
A few times.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes, too often. *sigh*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, I don't watch the TV, only movies, which can be done on the computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Nope, but I rarely lie so it doesn't matter

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
I don't like buffets, and I don't like most fast food so . . . posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No

5. What's your favorite candy?
Chocolate

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Probably not, I cant think of any good reason to go to one.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
40

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Carefully, unless Im in a rush

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Boxers

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Nothing

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum by far, I cant stand the other two.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Didn't you already ask this?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Very infrequently and pathetically hard.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No, I barely even remember old crushes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Kinda fun, would I be taking it if it wasn't?

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

Who doesn't love a survey!
1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer!!

2. Are you a good liar?
No, I'm awful.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yesss

5. What's your favorite candy? 
Peppermint Patties

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 
Nerp

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 
Maybe 30+ 

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
Sure, if able.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
Shove it lol

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? 
T-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? 
hmm, no prob not. Then my self esteem would be in the gutter, depression would ensue, and I'd have a whole host of weight specific probs.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? 
Liver and onions.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

15.Were you spanked as a child? 
Yes, unfortunately. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
Nope

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Every time

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
Fun times.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 
brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes? 
blue


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

nvm


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer, for the free porn and SAS obviously.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
No...

...yes! Works every time...

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
All you can eat chinese food, yes! Except I haven't done that since my SA took over my life.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Oh yes..

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Twix. Chocolate, caramel and cookies...unbelievable.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
As a clothed tourist? Sure. Would I take part while there? Not unless I dropped 50 pounds and got a tan first.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
One. Super System 2: A course on power poker. That is all. Everything else has been lent to me.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Yes I would. Cause I know if I suddenly ran out the door, everyone who saw me would understand and sympathize with why I did and knowing that would make me less likely to even run for the door in the first place.

...could I be drunk though?

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I tie my shoes. Luckily my laces are short and once they're tied, there's not much lace left over. If they were longer, I'd cut them, tie them in a knot loose enough to slide my feet in and out.

*10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Depends. Sometimes just my boxers, sometimes boxers/t-shirt, sometimes PJ pants/t-shirt...usually just boxers, although I have slept naked a few times and let me tell you, it's great...as long as you have a lock on your bedroom door so nobody can walk in.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
For 50 pounds, I'd need more than the cure for SA. Would I be self-confident? If so, then yes. Sounds unlikely though.

*12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Cream of Mushroom soup for lunch at my babysitters house when I was 6. I still gag when I taste mushrooms.

*13. Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Amusement park, but not alone or with a lot of people. It'd have to be a few close friends or a girlfriend or both.

*14. What's your favorite candy?*
It's still Twix...

*15. Were you spanked as a child?*
Spanked, slapped, beat with a belt(a lot)...used to think my dad was a jerk, then I got older, looked back and realized what a horrible child I was, mostly to my own mother.

*16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
My first love was in 1st grade, 20 years ago. I got over it and I don't think about her anymore, although she's still friends with my twin sister. I think about my current crush constantly.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Nah.

*18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
Neither. It's time consuming, that's what counts.

*19. Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
My small town is beautiful at night but also dead(between 11pm and 5am). Nobody around except maybe one or two people at most so I love going for walks during these hours.

*20. What color are your eyes?*
Blue.


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

It's very detailed. Sorry. I have a problem with including every detail I possibly can.

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, but I'd have major TV with drawls! (then again I can just catch everything on youtube, lol)

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes yes. Comes in handy

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Well, buffets gross me out, and posh resteraunts are usually such jokes.. and I have a bit of a fast food addiction.. so.. sadly, I'll go with fast food. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
haha, I once faked a gull bladder infection and got excused from almost an entire semester of PE. I had a severe fear of that class. People seeing how weak I am.. not good. 

5. What's your favorite candy?
Anything sour! Or rice crispy treats, if those count. It's a tie. 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No way

7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Two. White Fang from when I had to do a 9th grade book report on it, and Jamie Kennedy's autobiography that I never finished from when I was 14 and severely obsessed with that joke of a man. 

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yeah I would, I've never met anyone face-to-face who had SA. at least not that I know of...

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Lace them so I can just slip them on. It looks cooler and is a time saver.

10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pajama pants/shorts and a t-shirt. can't stand being half naked or fully naked, I feel gross lol 

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
umm....... well... errr.... Can I get a cure for all my other mental instabilities too? if so... ummm... well... ok. I could always lose the weight, right? 

12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
That's a hard one. I can't decide. Cold, mushy mac and cheese comes to mind, but there has to be something worse. 

13. Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival I guess... but I get sick easily on rides. 

14. What's your favorite candy?
Sour or rice crispy treats. Pay attention child. (jk)

15. Were you spanked as a child?
Yes and I usually deserved it. I find it stupid how people consider it abuse now. No wonder kids today are like they are. 

16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
oh god, all the time. the best dreams I ever have. I miss him. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No but I've snuck alcohol. lol 

18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
I always find surveys fun =)

19. Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Walking is good 

20. What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer
*2. Are you a good liar?*
Afraid so
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
Fast food, Jack in the Box's bacon bacon cheeseburger with onion rings, MMMMMMM!
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Negative, never invited to any lol
*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Licorice
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
Probably not
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
40-50ish?
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Sure
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I tie/untie, but for my everyday shoes I just slide my feet in/out.
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Usually just t-shirt and shorts
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
Probably not, but hard to say
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
A balut egg, got about half down but it didn't stay there for long.
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Horror movie!
*14.What's your favorite candy?*
Still licorice, wait no its bacon, nature's candy
*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
Yes
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
Negative
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Of course
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
It's alright, certainly not annoying
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Comfy nap
*20.What color are your eyes?*
Brown


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
> 74 at last count.


wow, did you actually count them? lol



Still Waters said:


> *1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
> Computer, you can download or watch dvds on it.
> I don't watch much live tv.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
A computer, since so many shows are now uploaded to the internet.

2. Are you a good liar? 
Nope.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food. I don't mind eating out, now, but I've never been to a posh restaurant... at some point, I'm going to have to face it, just to get past it.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Starburst chewy sweets or M&Ms, at the moment.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
I don't think so.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I have no idea... I'm supposed to be moving them all onto a large bookcase that my dad made for me, but have yet to do it. They're stuffed into cupboards and drawers, right now.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Probably.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I'll untie them to put them on, but usually slide them off.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pajamas, or whatever I'm wearing (I tend to just fall asleep whilst watching TV or reading).

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I don't know. At this point, I just might...

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I'm picky with my food, so don't usually get too adventurous. It's been a while... probably some sort of fish (I don't like fish).

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival. I went to one last week, and it cheered me up.

14.What's your favorite candy?
In addition to the above, I like penny sweets, lifesavers, etc...  

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Not anymore. In May, I had a freaky actual dream, in which one of my crushes from my teens, was getting married, and I was depressed and pouting (I was invited to the wedding). 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep. Tacos, when I went to the movies for the first time in years (December 2003, we saw Elf).

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It isn't annoying. I like reading other people's answers. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Depends on the day. Today, I need a brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Dark brown.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
I guess since I can watch tv on the computer, I'll pick computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Depends really but I've been known to pull it off on occasion.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
It would depend on what i was hungry for, but I'll say all you can eat buffet. More fun!

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Consider, yes. Go, probably not.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
A little over 20.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes if a lot of people were coming.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove feet in/out usually.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ bottoms and t shirt.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I honestly don't know.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I tried this sample cheese at Whole Foods the other day and almost vomited in the aisle, it was so horrible.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups again.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
At times.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
I make a point of doing so whenever I go.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap.

20.What color are your eyes?
Green.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, with the net.

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Repeatedly.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Don't do candy.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Only if it was to deliver the mail.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
About 40.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes if there was drink available.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Depends on how I feel.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Yes.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Surumi.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
As aforementioned.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes - but it was the 1990s and the rules hadn't been changed yet so you could bring in your own stuff if you wanted.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It passes the time.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

QUOTE=Still Waters;1049202]1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? computer 
2. Are you a good liar? horrible, I smile when I lie 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. - buffet. They have great salads, soups and buns
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? no, though I've said that I was tired 
5. What's your favorite candy? cherry lipbalm - I'm allergic to candy 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? never 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
100 
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? If I had the money, I would
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? shove feet in though it's stretched my shoes 
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? t-shirt 
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Even though, I'm overweight as it is, I would do anything to rid myself of SA even 50 lbs 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? sushi 
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. art museum 
15.Were you spanked as a child? yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? never 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? yes, who hasn't 
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? fun 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. comfy nap 
20.What color are your eyes? blue

Thanks a Bunch!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Thunders Muse (Sep 9, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?


Computer. Without it, I don't have a social life.



> 2. Are you a good liar?


Yes, I am... although it's a super power I rarely use



> 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.


What about home delivery?



> 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?


Yep.



> 5. What's your favorite candy?


 Chocolate and mint



> 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?


Maybe..... depends who I'd have to look at



> 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)


aprox 100



> 8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?


 Possibly. It would help to know everyone else at the party is finding it difficult, too.



> 9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?


Tie/untie



> 10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?


I prefer to sleep nude but having young kiddies, I have to wear _something_



> 11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?


No way!



> 12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?


Probably some bizarre dish I ate when in China.



> 13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.


Art Museum



> 14.What's your favorite candy?


didn't we do this one?



> 15.Were you spanked as a child?


Yep



> 16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?


It was so long ago, I can't even remember who it is....



> 17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?


Yep



> 18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?


Depends on how much time I have.



> 19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.


Haha! A nap.... I've been wanting to take a nap for 11 years now!



> 20.What color are your eyes?


Blue/grey



> Thanks a Bunch!!


----------



## Emz94 (Sep 12, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Definitely the computer. There's so much stuff to do on it.
2. Are you a good liar?
I guess so. I mean, when I lie people usually believe me. Sometimes they catch me though 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaraunt. Fancy fancy 
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No... I'm not a good enough liar for that
5. What's your favorite candy?
Twix... or snickers... or Mounds. Basically chocolate 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
That would be WAY too awkward for me 0-0
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Maybe 100-200. I have a lot.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Maybe...
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove 'em in. I don't have time for being careful.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No, probably not. I'm very weight-conscious, it's more of a problem than SA.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Clams. They're just so nasty. 
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival!!! Haven't been to one in sooo long... 
14.What's your favorite candy?
Chocolate.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yeah.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Isn't food allowed in theaters? I just take junior mints or something.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
If it was annoying I wouldn't be doing it. So it's fun 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Chores.
20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer. Without one, I probably wouldn't even know that there are people out there like me.

2. Are you a good liar? 
Yup. I rarely lie though.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. 
The all you can eat buffet of course 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? 
Nope, but sometimes I'll exaggerate fatigue or a headache so I'm not expected to socialize as much.

5. What's your favorite candy? 
M&Ms

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 
Uhhh...no. I can't even picture myself doing something like that.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 
A lot...I have no idea of the exact number.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
Surprisingly yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
Shove feet in

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? 
PJs (tanktop and sweats)

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? 
Possibly, but only if getting rid of SA would give me a normal social life

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Brussels sprouts

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. 
Art museum

14.What's your favorite candy? 
Didn't I already get asked this question?  But I'll change my answer...I like Twix bars.

15.Were you spanked as a child? 
Once, I think

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
Sometimes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? 
Haha, yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
Fun...otherwise I wouldn't do it

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 
Brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes? 
Green


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*computer*

2. Are you a good liar?
*no, but i look so sweet and innocent that i could be*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*i'll cook my own thanks!*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*quite often*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*m&ms!*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*oh hell no would i be naked in public!*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*100 at least*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*if it requires leaving my room, probably not*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*shover here. i only tie them about once a year*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*i kind of sleep naked most the time*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*yes, right now*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*probably squid, which disturbed me greatly*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*art museum! i've been wanting to go back to the sf moma*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*only once and my mum put a stop to that real fast*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*rarely actually*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*no, but only because i only ever go to the movies with my mum and she pays for it all* :lol

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*depends on my mood*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*sleeeeep*

20.What color are your eyes?
*green for the most part, almost gray sometimes*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ wb!


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. That's where all my friends live. 

2. Are you a good liar?
Nope. I'm either brutally honest or I say nothing at all.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet. Fancy restaurants make me uncomfortable and fast food I always feel guilty eating.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yep.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Anything dark chocolate. 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Haha nope!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Not that many. I draw rather than read in my spare time.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I wish but not ready to throw myself at a party yet, even with people that might understand me.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
tie/untie

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Ugh. Probably not. I'm hoping to someday get over it on my own.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Indian food that made me very, very ill. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
still dark chocolate 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Only once or twice. Usually just the threat was enough to put me in line.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I still think of him but its been too many years. I don't even know him anymore.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Don't think so. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Depends on my mood. I'm in a good mood today. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Walk if its in a park or some place with lots of trees.

20.What color are your eyes?
Green


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

*My Response*

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*computer*

2. Are you a good liar?
*no, i try, but i fail.*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*buffet-if they have tv with football on.*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*no, i fake prior engagements, or a family emergency...... even though i'm from foster care.*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Twizzlers all day.*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*no, I can't imagine what i would see there.......ewwww*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*i'm not gonna go downstairs to count but maybe like 20.*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
_see question number 4._

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*I only tie my shoes the day i buy them or if they loosen up after about 10 months. other thean that, i treat them all as slip ons.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*I start in jammies and wake up in skin.*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*ouch..... now way.*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*_insert typical dirty joke_*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*horror movie, *

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*nopers. 60-120 minute timeouts in the corner.*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*can't even remember them anymore.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*everything from candy to cheeseburgers.*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*i'm participating aren't i?*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*brisk walk, which I will parlay into a jog*

20.What color are your eyes?
*i guess like dark brown or just reg' brown, i don't look that close.*


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
> 2. Are you a good liar?
> 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
> 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
> ...


1. That's a really hard one. As much as I love the tv, I think I would have to go with computer.
2. Little white lies I can pull off. Lying about something big I can't.
3. Posh restaurant (if someone else is paying!)
4. Yes, too many times to count
5. Air heads
6. Um, it might be interesting, I think I'll leave it at that!
7. Over 100
8. Yes
9. Tie/untie
10. PJs (which is usually just an oversized tshirt and sweatpants)
11. Yes
12. Elk ear -- don't ask
13. Art museum
14. Is that a trick question
15. Yes
16. Yes, occasionally
17. Yes, but not normal movie food. I actually wrapped a pineapple in my sweater, true story!
18. Fun!
19. Comfy nap
20. Brown


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer, i don't even use my tv anymore

2. Are you a good liar?
nope, even when i'm telling the truth i look like i'm lying.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
out of those three.. posh restaurant, but i really rather cook for myself

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
nope, i just don't go. i've made a reputation for myself as being flakey. fml

5. What's your favorite candy?
i prefer baked deserts... so would cookies count? almost any cookie, especially sugar cookies

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no, i see public nudity as either disgusting or funny, nothing else.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
none, i do all my reading on my computer.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
most definately. i heart you all.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
my regulars are slip-ons, the rest are tied to fit my feet very loosely so i can slip them in and out.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
in my undies.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
i'm leaning towards no...

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
escargot.. i guess that would be it, off the top of my head.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
wait.. again? oh well i just thought of another sweet i love.. pie! mcdonalds apple/cherry pie cravings are a regular thing for me.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
i remember being spanked, but they're very vague memories.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
used to, but not so much anymore. i'm falling deeper into the pool of apathy, somebody help.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
nope, i just bring it with my hands held high! (i used to work at one and i knew that it was okay to bring outside food )

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
i'm finding this amusing.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
comfy nap. honestly, i don't see any of the others as a convenience. but i do realize the good they can accomplish.

20.What color are your eyes?
brown.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer: I'm absolutely certain of this, because I own no TV at the moment and get by well enough without one.*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Not at all; if I attempt it, I blush terribly and can't keep the lies straight anyway.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Posh restaurant, which I'd be able to afford by cooking all of my other (modest) meals at home -- that would also make the posh restaurant visit even more special.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Constantly, since childhood - my parents even willingly helped me with this, regularly, when I was growing up. They did it, too.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Cadbury Creme Eggs, but only if it's one after a long drought - if I've just had one recently, it's very unimpressive.*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*I'd consider it (because the more adventurous side of me would find it interesting), but then probably back out of visiting at the last moment because my anxiety always takes over.*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Only about 250 -- I'm fairly resolved not to have too many books until I'm able to invest in a dedicated study/library in a permanent home. Until then, I mostly read books from the library.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*It is doubtful. I find SAS people to be of the most intimidatingly impressive bunches I've ever come across; however fascinating, I'd rather hide or observe invisibly.*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*If I shove my feet in/out, I end up having to tie/untie them again - which is usually what happens. I'm a combination of both.*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*I prefer nightgowns, but often wear just a simple, comfy outfit of shorts and camisole/t-shirt.*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No. I'd still have my depression to contend with, and that would only be exacerbated by the permanent weight gain I suspect - I assume it would also have a negative impact on my physical health, as it would make me technically obese.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Shrimps out of a can, when I was little; I'd never had shrimp before, and devoured them too quickly. I vomited for a full day, and it makes me nauseous just to think of it. Shrimps in a can! *
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art museum, no hesitation.*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Oh, I also like LifeSavers mints; they're set out on a tray at work, and I'm always snatching a couple throughout the day.*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*Not often, but sometimes. My first crush, interestingly, now has a patent in his name. It is both wonderful and depressing to me, that someone I grew up with has this distinction.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*I've been with people who've done so, but I haven't done it myself. I'm not big on eating or drinking while at the cinema.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*In certain moods, like now, fun.  Usually it's something I avoid, though.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*A brisk walk is good, and almost invariably makes me feel more energised than a nap even if I'm very very tired. The nap does sound very good, though.*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Greyish blue-green, which I guess most people seem to consider hazel? I find this to be a difficult question, always. It says "BLU" on my ID, which is misleading and has always bothered me.*


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *computer all the way *2. Are you a good liar? no...i try not to lie much 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. fast food 
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *I've faked being ill to get out of going to school/training place yes lol *
5. What's your favorite candy? *Haribo. Any jelly sweets really*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *no*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *uhm...never counted lol maybe 20 *
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* Uhm yes maybe lol though it would be a very quiet party i'm sure lol *9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* tie/untie *
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *Pj's - t-shirt and trousers. *11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *dunno *
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *Kidney *
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* carnival*
14.What's your favorite candy? *uhm you've already asked that question lol *
15.Were you spanked as a child? *yes, if i was really naughty* 
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* no*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? *a coke yes but back then they weren't really that strict now they are *18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? *stops me being bored for a few mins, i guess *19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. *chores and walk*20.What color are your eyes? *blue*


----------



## JackONeill (May 27, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. There's never anything worth watching on tv (well, very rarely).

2. Are you a good liar?
Maybe. I don't really know.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
I prefer to eat at home.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yeah, some 12 years ago. I just didn't feel like going to school.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Dark chocolate, 75% cocoa.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Umm... well... er... no.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Just a handful, wish I could buy some myself (the ones I do own were given to me).

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
No. Nothing personal, I just don't like crowds (if it's more than 4 people, me included, it's a crowd).

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Carefully tie & untie. I don't understand how anyone can be so careless as to _shove_ their feet in... 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pyjamas.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Well, my current weight + 50 lbs would be just about right for my height (unless it all goes to my belly, in which case I'd rather stay skinny  )

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Everyone else in my family loves them, so at some point, I must've tried mushrooms. Yuck!

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival's probably crowded, I'm not exactly into horror movies, so I'll choose art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
No, you won't trick ME!  Dark chocolate, 75% cocoa.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Occasionally.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I can't say I've had a first love or crush.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Mostly fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
If I *must*... brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
No not really. I could be, but I just feel weird about it most of the time.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Of these three, posh restaurant I guess. I'd have chosen a tavern though.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Oh yea.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Not really a candy eater, although Reese's Pieces or peanut butter M&Ms sometimes find their way into my grocery bag.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Far more than I've actually read. A couple hundred maybe.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Absolutely.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJs of sorts. Usually a pair of track type pants.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Why not. I've been about 50 lbs overweight most of my life, so I'd adapt.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Probably something that swims. I dunno, I had mussels (sp?) the other day. That was pretty nasty.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
I definetly don't like candy as much as you.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Not so much spanked. Hit a couple of times, nothing too bad.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No, I don't think I do.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Among other places, yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's aight.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Some kind of greenish.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, there's nothing good on TV anymore anyway.

2. Are you a good liar?
No! I go bright red if I try to lie.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Take away, eaten at home.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
I can't think of any specific incidents but I'm sure I have.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Peanut M 'n' Ms, Toblerone, Cadbury Whole Nut.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
It would be interesting, but I wouldn't like to get naked myself.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Hmm, I don't really know. Not that many. Maybe 50?

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes!

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I don't ever wear tennis shoes.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJs when alone, usually nude when with boyfriend.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Definitely.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Hmm, I love food and like most things so nothing comes to mind. I think mussells are pretty disgusting, the time I tried them they had little grains of grit or sand in them uke

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Again? Ok, Kinder Bueno.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Only if I did something really awful, which wasn't very often.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun! 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
- Computer. Hands down.

2. Are you a good liar?
- Yes. _Real_ good, should I choose to be so.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant, all you can eat buffet, fast food.
- Buffet.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
- ...

5. What's your favorite candy?
- The yummy kind.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
- Uhmm...

7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals, phone and textbooks)
- Many.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
- Most likely.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
- I forgot how to tie. My shoes stay tied.

10. Do you sleep in PJ's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other?
- Shirt. Pants.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s, would you do it?
- No, because I can resolve my SA on my own. Either that, or I gain 50 lbs in muscle mass.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
- Wasabi.

13.Choose one - art museum, carnival, new horror movie.
- Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
- The yummy kind, as aforementioned.

15. Were you spanked as a child?
- Nope. I'd go out the back door and run away down the street.

16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
- Nope.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
- om nom nom

18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
- Beep beep.

19. Choose one - brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
- Nap.

20. What color are your eyes?
- Brown, sometimes purple.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. I hate TV

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes, but I try not to

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
Snickers

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Sure. As long as I didn't have to be nude

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I don't know and I don't have them where I am at to count. If I had to guess I would say close to 100

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I would want to but probably would chicken out

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
I have no real prefrence but usually a t-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No, I'm already to overwieght

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Liver

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Horror movie

14.What's your favorite candy?
Still snickers

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Not anymore

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
Television. I love my laptop dearly but if I wanna watch something, I prefer to see it on a bigger screen than what this provides me.

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant, all you can eat buffet, fast food.
The first one. I haven't been to one before so I'd be freaking out a little bit that I was doing it right or was outside my scene...but I don't really have a scene and it might be nice!

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Pink cotton candy (girly to the max, I know).

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No, haha. I mean if I were more confident in my body then I'd go maybe...it's an interesting place...but I am not flawless so I'd just be thinking about that all the time instead of enjoying myself.

7. Approximately how many books do you own ( excluding manuals, phone and textbooks)?
That are just mine and not the households? Over 20 for sure.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
Yes. I'd wanna meet a couple people.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I tie when I put them on but I don't untie when I take them off unless I tied them tight, haha.

10.Do you sleep in pj's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other?
Pajamas, t-shirt, or nude. It depends on the night.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
While it's tempting because I am a small girl, no. I put a lot of hard work into getting better at managing my social anxiety and even if it was taken away, I'd still be introverted. It'd probably make me less interesting, haha.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Bad ham. My mom wanted me to taste it to see how bad it was cuz she didn't wanna have to buy more ham...I did spit it out though cuz it was...REALLY expired....

13.Choose one - art museum, carnival, new horror movie.
Museum, American Visionary Art Museum specifically. I really want to go but haven't been yet. 

14.What's your favorite candy?
Again? Um, I'll pick another one...I really like chocolate. 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
My first crush I never dream about. My first love I have dreamed about a few times but not recently.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun. I like to answer questions.

19.Choose one - brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
A brisk walk. I try to get one in every day.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. Me encanto.

2. Are you a good liar?
“Only enemies speak the truth; friends and lovers lie endlessly, caught in the web of duty.” 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
I love doing this. It makes me feel great. Not.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Protein bars are my candy.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
NO way. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
6 or 7.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yeah, I'd probably be talking all night. I'd make the most of the situation.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I never tie my 'tennis shoes' aka sneakers. I shove the laces inside and slip my feet in.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and shorts/underwear.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nope. My body is most important to me. I wanna keep it healthy.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Broccoli is bad tasting to me.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museums are good quiet places to be social.

14.What's your favorite candy?
See question 5.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
With 'the belt'.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No, it was fleeting.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No. I just eat after the movie.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's cool.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores is good cuz i'm lazy with them.

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel. I like wearing blue so they have a blue tint to them.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer--I don't own a TV. 

2. Are you a good liar?
Only when a person's well-being is at risk (say, on the job). 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Not unless you're counting high school. 

5. What's your favorite candy?
As rdrr says: Protein bars are my candy.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Not naked. Though I did attend a naked party and was naked for this. There was much beer beforehand. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Dozens and dozens. 

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Hell yeah, and with alcohol. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I wear my sneaks as slip-ons and put the laces inside, like rdrr does. 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and sleep pants, usually. 

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
NO WAY. 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Anything ending in "salad," besides salad itself. Potato salad is particularly horrendous. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum most likely. 

14. Is a repeat of 5. 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No, she was a big waste o' time. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Of course. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Strangely engrossing. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Chores--but only because I need to catch up. 

20.What color are your eyes?
Green.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. 

2. Are you a good liar?
No

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

I guess posh. only because I hate the other choices. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Oh..yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
old people candy. snaps. candy coated licorice. 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Sure, well I've been to a nude swimming hole fully clothed and yeah it was awkward and yeah the other nudist did comment on my clothing, but I'd do it for the experience. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
??

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
well...hmmm...... I don't know. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
tie. I seriously walk, so.....

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Yeah, I wear t-shirts and stuff. I have a very hard time sleeping nude. It's like there's nothing to hold on to and I worry about a fire. Unless.....

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
why not? looks go anyway, right kids? 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
many things feed to me from my grandma's cabinet containing meal worms. not cool. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
hmm....depends on how good of a movie it is. Otherwise go be intimidated by art and stand around awkwardly. sounds fun. 

14.What's your favorite candy?
well pecan turtles are pretty good. 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Once when I was like 15. It was awkward. haha. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yeah, i do. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
always, except this one theater that has cheap popcorn and sells tea. Student university kind of thing. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's actually been kind of fun. No one normally cares enough to ask these sorts of things. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
big walker. 

20.What color are your eyes?
blue


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer with a TV tuner (heh heh)

*2. Are you a good liar?*
I've been told no, I'm not.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
Buffet

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Probably

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Reese's peanut butter cups

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
Consider? Yes. Most likely would decide "no", though.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and 
textbooks)*
A ****ton. Gotta be over 200.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Yes. Especially if there's good music and dancing.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
Depends.

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
T-shirt and boxers.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
Probably not.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Raisins. I hate 'em.

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Horror movie. I would prefer to go to a museum, but NOT an art museum. Icky.

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
I believe you already axed this one. Reese's peanut buttah cups.

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
No

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
No, thankfully

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Nope

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
It's a cool way to tell people about yourself.

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
I would probably choose the brisk walk, but I would want to take a comfy nap.

*20.What color are your eyes?*
Blue.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer-It does everything a tv can plus more.

2. Are you a good liar?
A very good one. 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat, always.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
All the time.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Rockets.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
I'd visit just to peak and see what goes on....then run.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Hundreds.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove, always shove. No time to mess around with laces.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Nude.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
A worm. It was a dare last year. Awful. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Museum during the day....then that night horror movie. Carnivals are dangerous in many ways.

14.What's your 2nd favorite candy?
Peach rings.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Um no.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Never. Just a phase.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Everytime.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
So fun. If it bothered me, I wouldn't be doing it.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Chores, dammit. 

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*TV*

2. Are you a good liar?
*It's not a lie if you believe it*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*all you can eat buffet*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Well, yeah.....duh. I'm willing to bet everyone has done this, with or without SA.*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*I'm a huge gum chewer. Does gum count as candy?*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*I very much would like to visit a nudist colony.*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*80+*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*I would certainly try to be there*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*As a runner I'm big on the carefully tie/untie scenario.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Either in pj's or the nude. I prefer the nude. *

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No!!! I'm vain like that*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*caviar*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*carnival*

14.What's your favorite candy?
*Gum, if that counts as candy*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Maybe once, if I'm remembering correctly. I've been spanked more as an adult.*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Food & drink*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*I feel this type of exercise helps me to get to know myself better.*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Getting ahead on chores*

20.What color are your eyes?
*A combination of green & yellow*


----------



## Ian231 (Sep 17, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

*TV.*

2. Are you a good liar?
*
Yes.*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

*Restaurant*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

*Yes.*

5. What's your favorite candy?

*Reese's Peanut Butter Cups*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*
No.*

7. Approximately how many books do you own.

*5*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*
Yes.*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*
Shove
*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*
Pj's
*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*
Yes*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

*Can't Remember
*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

*horror movie*

14.What's your favorite candy?

*what? again? lol*

15.Were you spanked as a child?

*few times*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*
Yes.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*
Yes.*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

*Both.*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

*Nap.*

20.What color are your eyes?

*Light Brown.*


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*

Computer of course!

*2. Are you a good liar?*

Extremley good liar. Would consider myself a pathological liar sometimes because even I can believe my own lies. Nobody knows who the real me is.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*

Posh Restuarant. I like fine dining lol.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*

All the freaking time.

*5. What's your favorite candy?*

Milkyway or Airheads. I also love sour patch kids but it stings my tongue after a while.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*

Hell to the no lol. I couldn't handle that.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*

A lot. I have a library of textbooks and books.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*

Hell yea I'm so there . I would come in a heartbeat

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*

I don't own a pair of tennis shoes. I wear only ballet flats, sandals, or heels.

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*

I usually sleep in shorts and a tanktop or a large t shirt.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*

Tough question. Not sure.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*

A Twinkie. Oh and cow's stomach.

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*

Carnivals

*14.What's your favorite candy?*

I think I already answered that.

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*

Yes with hangers, belts, shoes lol but not that often. Just when I was really out of line.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*

Yes, unfortunatley. It' gets worse if I see him around town.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*

Yes, especially in NYC.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*

I think it's fun :yes

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*

comfy nap. I'm the queen of napping

*20.What color are your eyes?*

Dark Brown.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?_Not sure, depends.
2. Are you a good liar?_Yes
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food._Posh restaurant.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?_Yes
5. What's your favorite candy?_Don't have one.
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?_No
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)_Not very many, I don't read books more than once, borrow from library
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?-Most likely not
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?-Shove in
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?_always wearing something
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?_Would prefer to do it some other way, definitely if it wasn't permanent
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?-This fijian cheese.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.-Art museum
15.Were you spanked as a child?-Yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?_no
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?_As a kid yes, well my mum did anyway
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?-Something to do.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.-getting ahead on chores
20.What color are your eyes?-brown


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. I don't own my own TV, and wouldn't have one if I lived by myself.

2. Are you a good liar?
No, not at all.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Uh, I guess Chuao Chinita Nibs chocolate bars.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Probably not.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Maybe 500ish including textbooks? Mostly nonfiction.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Depends on whether I'm in a hurry and how much I care about the shoes.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Usually a t-shirt and some sort of soft pants or shorts.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I don't think I've ever eaten anything most people would consider all that disgusting.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
you already asked.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
My mom used to usually bring candy. I don't know that I ever have myself.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Neither. A way to pass the time and procrastinate.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
TV as I don't own a computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
No

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Cadbury's Whole Nut.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No way!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
About 250.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I carefully untie them.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Yes.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Pate.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
you already asked.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Grey green.


----------



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
> 
> Computer.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer, then i could download all my favorite tv shows commercial free & i would have the internet! =]
2. Are you a good liar?
absolutely terrible! lol
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
all you can eat buffey! =)
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yeah lol
5. What's your favorite candy?
candied blood =D
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
yeah, i'd consider it! =)
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
probly like 50 or so
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
heck yes!! =]
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove em lol
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt or hoodie and boxers
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no way!
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
octopus bleck!!
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art musuem sounds really interesting!
14.What's your favorite candy?
candied blood =D
15.Were you spanked as a child?
i was seriously physically abused as a child by my dad, i don't even want to go there
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
i dream about my gf =]
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
haha yeah!! =D
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun if your bored, annoying if i'm forced to take it
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
comfy nap =)
20.What color are your eyes?
light brown


----------



## Esperance (Sep 7, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer definitely! That way I can pick and choose what I want to watch instead of sitting on the couch for hours, watching anything and everything. TV is the enemy of my progress.

2. Are you a good liar?
No, which is why I try not to lie if I can avoid it.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant definitely, most preferably Thai.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Nope.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Can I list three? Lol. It's an even tie between Hershey's Cookies N Cream, Twix and Snickers Almond.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Uhm no. Not really my cup of tea.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
25 give or take a couple.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Most def.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
Carefully tie/untie unless I'm in a rush.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pjs or gown

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Yes!

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Licorice.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Answered above.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Nope...I was given the calm, come-let-us-reason-together-type lecture by parents which was usually more than sufficient to correct my ways.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Does daydreaming count? If so yes, damn it!

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Many times.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap.

20.What color are your eyes?
Dark brown.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

1. Computer. Pornography doesn't watch itself you know!
2. No. I blush like a schoolgirl and I can't keep a straight face
3. All you can eat buffet.
4. All the time.
5. Mars bars.
6. No. I would scare the horses.
7. I have no idea. But I’m sure the local library maintain very accurate records.
8. Probably not. I think I may be more than a little misanthropic. My SA gets in the way of things I need to do, but given the choice I would probably turn down the company of others. 
9. Tie/untie.
10. t-shirt and PJ bottoms.
11. I think so yes.
12. two-day old Chinese food. But heating it up in the microwave improved it enormously.
13.Art museum I think.
14. Still mars bars. 
15.Yes, but it wasn’t severe, and besides - I deserved every cheek reddening slap. That question reminded me of a joke I once heard. “Spanking never did me any harm. Though it did make late for work this morning” now I know why I have no friends.
16.No.
17. Do youmean the cinema? No. I go to watch the movie not to crunch or rattle sweet wrappers.
18. It’s alright, as long as it’s not too long.
19.Brisk walk.
20.Muddy green/brown.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
no
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh restaurant 
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yes!!!!!!
5. What's your favorite candy?
butterfinger! 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
haha nooo
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
atleast 50
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
yes i would
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
never wore tennis shoes 
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
boxers
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
octopus
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
new horror movie!
14.What's your favorite candy?
15.Were you spanked as a child?
nope
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
yes
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yeah
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun alot of fun!
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
comfy nap ZzzzzzZZZZZzzZZzzz
20.What color are your eyes?
Brown


----------



## Sarah106 (Sep 30, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer!*
2. Are you a good liar? *Sometimes*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. *Buffet*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *Yes :-\*
5. What's your favorite candy? *Snickers, anything chocolate really*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *lol No way*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *Not many. I usually give them away after I read.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *Eh, I may give it a try.*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? *Prefer to shove*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *PJ's*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *GOSH, that's a hard one! lol I'm already about 20 lbs overweight, so probably not. Well, maybe!*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *I don't think I ever have.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. *Carnival*
14.What's your favorite candy? *Still Snickers. lol*
15.Were you spanked as a child? *Yes*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *Not my first, but others*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? *All the time*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? *Fun, I've never been annoyed by them.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. *Nap*
20.What color are your eyes? *Baby blue*


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Definitely a computer. Not only can you do a ton of things (like play games, talk to people, ect.), but you can _also_ watch TV shows online.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
I can be.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
Posh Restaurant. I've never really been to one, but I think it would be fun to dress up and eat fancy food.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Oh yes. I missed two weeks of grade school because of "the flu".

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Sweettarts.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
Sure, I'd consider it. I don't know if I would actually go to one myself.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
Probably about 300. I love books and reading.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Of course! [it might be hard to make myself go, but I would definately want to go!]

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
Shove in/out.

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Pj's, gown, t-shirt and other. haha.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
No. I worked so hard to lose 30 pounds...I couldn't imagine gaining it back.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Well...I have eaten alligator and ostrich, but they didn't taste that bad.

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Hard choice, but carnival!

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
Sweettarts...and shocktarts. lol.

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
A few times.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
I've never had a first love. But...I the way I realize if I have a crush on someone is if I dream about them. So, I do dream about my crushes!

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Haha, yes.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
Fun. 

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Brisk Walk. I love walking, especially if it means being surrounded by nature.

*20.What color are your eyes?*
Dark Brown.


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer

2. Are you a good liar? Heh, depends on who I'm lying to.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Buffet, because I don't really like having my portions chosen for me.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yep.

5. What's your favorite candy? Ice Cream Snickers

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? I have considered it, actually. Sounds fun.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)? 53 and counting, which is what Amazon Wish Lists and the local library are for. 

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Uh, that... Um. Perhaps.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I don't wear tennis shoes, just my Converse.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Whatever's comfortable, usually a pair of sweatpants and a crappy t-shirt.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? I'm trying real hard to stay on the health bandwagon... But I would love to be SA-free, yes.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Not enough letters in the English alphabet. lol.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Art museum

14.What's your favorite candy? Oreos also.

15.Were you spanked as a child? Don't wanna talk about it. Sorry.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Used to.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Many times.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? S'ok.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Nap

20.What color are your eyes? Brown


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
* Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
* Yes
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
* Posh restaurant
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
* Yes
5. What's your favorite candy?
* Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
* Probably not
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
* Between 150 and 200. Maybe even 250.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
* Eh, maybe.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
* Untie
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
* Pj pants and a shirt.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
* No.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
* The Protein Zone  It tasted like Maalox
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
* Art Museum
15.Were you spanked as a child?
* A couple times
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
* Not dream but think about it and how silly it was. 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
* Yes. 
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
* Amusing.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
* Brisk walk.
20.What color are your eyes?
* Dark brown.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
I guess computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
I guess, but I don't like to lie.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Illness no, but I've said I was busy.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Tootsie Rolls

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nope, way too self conscious.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Maybe 4?

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes I would.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove them in.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Probably shrimp.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art Museum

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Nope

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
I guess brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Sort of a green-blue.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
> 
> *Computer. I can watch TV on my computer.*
> 
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer... tv gives me a headache.^_^
2. Are you a good liar?
no no no... i'm the worst liar ever it's so obvious >w<
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
all you can eat buffet^_^
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
nope, those were all real illnesses!
5. What's your favorite candy?
sweethearts
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
omg... no way >w< i'm shy enough with my clothes on!
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
um... like 50?
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
sure^^
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove my feet in out
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
my regular clothes
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
hmmm... no >w< i would if it wasn't permanent :3
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
um... not really a food, but i accidently tasted beer one time and it was horrible x3
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
new horror movie^_^
14.What's your favorite candy?
sweethearts
15.Were you spanked as a child?
yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes :love2
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
haha of course
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes?
brown


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
-Definately the computer

2. Are you a good liar?
-I can be

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
-all you can eat

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
-of course

5. What's your favorite candy?
-white chocolate

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
-hell no!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
-about 5 or 6

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
-Yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
-shove em on, why waste time

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
-boxers and t-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
-hell yes

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
-blue cheese...that stuff is disgusting

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
-carnival...they can be fun

14.What's your 2nd favorite candy?
-there is no 2nd, white chocolate all the way

15.Were you spanked as a child?
-yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
-no

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
-yes, we're all bad ***!

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
-kills the boredom

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
-comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
-blue


----------



## mallard (Oct 12, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
-computer... you can get everything on the computer 

2. Are you a good liar?
-sometimes

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
-posh restaurant... sometimes i like to think i'm glamorous

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
-yep

5. What's your favorite candy?
-dark chocolate. hands down. i'd eat myself silly on it.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
-yes. it's not the nudity that bothers me. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
-50-75ish... just finished college ya know.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
-Yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
-shove em on, I ruin them all too quickly that way.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
-depends on temp... right now, my place is freezing, so it's big floppy sweats. ideal: nude.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
-ehhh... I think the gain might give me SA all over again.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
-donkey penis and algae soup. I kid you not.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
-carnival

14.What's your 2nd favorite candy?
- there can be no second love.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
-yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
-no, but he pops up sometimes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
-yes. yes I have. there you have it, I am THE devil.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
-keeps my mind off other things. 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
-comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
-blue


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? TV i use my computer too much 
2. Are you a good liar? horrible
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. all you can eat , Fat kids unite!
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? All the time
5. What's your favorite candy? kit kat *****!
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? no why would i want to look at naked old peoples moobs
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) wow um i have no clue i'm guessing 70ish?
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? it would depend on where it is but i would consider it
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? shove it up that sucker
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? pjs or shorts
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? :haha probably not 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? idk but the smell of burnt liver was pretty bad
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. scary movies are awesome
14.What's your favorite candy? -_____-
15.Were you spanked as a child? yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? blizzards from dairy queen
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? mindless self indulgence
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. walk with a candy bar at the end 
20.What color are your eyes? grey


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? computer

2. Are you a good liar? if I need to be

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. fast food

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? most likely

5. What's your favorite candy? chocolate

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? no

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) no idea

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I dont tie/untie

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? pj's

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? never

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? I dunno

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. horror movie

14.What's your favorite candy? you asked this twice

15.Were you spanked as a child? no?

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? no

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. nap or walk

20.What color are your eyes? dark brown


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer, who watches tv anyway?
2. Are you a good liar? 
no :roll
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. 
buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
not that I remember of, but I can start feeling sick when I'm really nervous. I get stomach pains, kinda unpleasant.
5. What's your favorite candy?
anything with chocolate
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 
me? lol not even if they paid me to do it
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 
lets see.. I have 2 shelves plus some randon stashes of books lying around my place
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
if the trip was payed for, I can't afford traveling
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
tie untie I guess
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
sure it probably wouldn't even make fat, the way I'm now I could use some extra weight lol. then it would take like a month to lose it all and no more sa! 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? 
I'm picky about food.. I hate onions though and sometimes I get them mixed up in my food and eat by accident.. yuck
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museums are nice and quiet
14.What's your favorite candy? -_____-
what's with all the candy questions?
15.Were you spanked as a child? 
haha yup I was a rebel
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
maybe
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
nope
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
works for boredom occasions
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 
nap.. I'm lazy
20.What color are your eyes? 
greyish-blue


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Sometimes*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
If I was paying, um... nothing. I'm frugal, er, cheap. If you're paying, posh restaurant.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Butterscotch candies*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*I'd consider it*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*30 books, I think.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Depends, I might be feeling a bit "sick" that day*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Well, I'm not living alone anymore so it's pj's for me again*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*rid of SA*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*I can't recall*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival*.
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Butterscotch candies x 2*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*If I do, I don't remember*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Sure.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*It's not annoying*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Comfy nap*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Blue*


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer.
*2. Are you a good liar?* It depends on who I'm lying to. Some people can see right through me, but others I can fool well.
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.* Buffet. Haha. They usually have a variety of different foods.
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?* Yep.
*5. What's your favorite candy?* Sour Patch Kids. 
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?* Eh...probably not.
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *No idea.
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* Yes, probably.
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* Shove my feet in.
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?* T-shirt and comfy pj pants.
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?* Hell no. 
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?* Hmm that's a tough one, there's a lot of food that I find to be disgusting. :b
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* Carnival I guess.
*14.What's your favorite candy? *Already answered this.
*15.Were you spanked as a child?* Like twice, lol.
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* No...
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* Yes, all the time.
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?* Fun. 
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.* Brisk walk.
*20.What color are your eyes?* Hazel.


----------



## marionette23 (Feb 11, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, for sure

2. Are you a good liar?
No way... I stutter a LOT

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Depends what it is

5. What's your favorite candy?
I love Oh Henry bars

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Noooooo

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Dunno, 10?

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Haha, maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
In and out. Lol, I'm lazy XD

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Um... tough choice

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Egg plant... Yuck ):

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival, definitely

14.What's your favorite candy?
Oh Henry bars

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Nope

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I don't

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yeah, and the weird thing is, nobody cares. The security people see, but they don't do anything

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brish walk

20.What color are your eyes?
Dark brown


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Yes*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Fast Food*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Never*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Sweettarts*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*592*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Yes*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Carefully tie/untie*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Shorts and t-shirt*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Yes*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Coleslaw*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art Museum*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Sweettarts*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes, a couple of times*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No, I can't even remember who it was*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Comfy nap*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
TV

2. Are you a good liar?
I'm not sure

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh Restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Almost always

5. What's your favorite candy?
M&M's

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
12

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I never tie my sneakers

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and shorts

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Vegemite

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
M&M's, I already answered this

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Sure

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Neither

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

So 7 pages of responses. I really doubt anybody is going to read this, but I'm bored, so I guess I'll fill this out.

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 

A computer. I find more things to do on it. And it already has most tv shows on it.

2. Are you a good liar? Probably not. I don't have to lie too much though.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. 

A buffet. I like trying out all the different foods.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

I don't think I've ever done that.

5. What's your favorite candy?

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

No, definitely not. I don't feel comfortable getting naked in front of people. Or even when I'm by myself.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

I'm not going to count all my books.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

I don't think so. I don't want SAS to see how I really am.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

I just shove my feet in.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

Just what I wore during the day. I do put on shorts though. Can't really sleep with pants.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

No. I don't like the idea of having permanent weight.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

This is a tough one. I hate liver. I hate onions and tomatoes too.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

A horror movie. I find more enjoyment out of those.

14.What's your favorite candy?

You already asked this question.

15.Were you spanked as a child?

No.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

No.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

I enjoy it.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

A walk. I like exerting myself.

20.What color are your eyes?

Brown.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Sometimes, depend on the person. Usually ya.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Depends on the company, and whos paying. Most likely buffet though.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Uhm...Ya I think so.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Gummie Bears, Fuzzy Peach, Warheads*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Possibly
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Alot, a bookshelf full.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Definetely*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully 
*Dont wear them.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Pjs*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Nah. Not now atleast.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Hmmm, dont know. I'm not very daring when it comes to food, so I rarely try things out that doesn't look appealing.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival for sure*.
14.What's your favorite candy?
*!!!*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Naw
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Only all the time. 
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
They are alright.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.*


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

^Cheesecake-Just for the record,I read EVERY word!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
No way

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
All the time

5. What's your favorite candy?
Peanut butter cups, yummm

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Yeah, seems interesting

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
50ish

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Only if somebody I knew can with

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove it

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
nude

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
NO

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
tofu

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
sanctum?

14.What's your favorite candy?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
only bout twice

16.Do you often dream of your first lov
e/crush?
No, use to not anymore though

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No,

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Neither, just a time passer

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Ahead on chores

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer. I barely watch anything apart from sports on TV.
*
2. Are you a good liar?*
Relatively. Depends on what I'm lying about.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
Posh restaurant.

* 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Yes.

* 5. What's your favorite candy?*
White Chocolate.

* 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
I don't think I would.

* 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
Lol. None. All I have are manuals and textbooks.

* 8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Sure. Only because people would understand when I stand in the corner talking to nobody.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
Carefully tie/untie. I don't like to ruin my shoes.

* 10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Pyjamas.

* 11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Sure. I'm something like 142-43 lbs right now. I don't think +50 lbs (of muscle) would look too bad.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Stir-fried vegetables.

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
Art museum.

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
Is this a trick question?

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
No. Did get my fair share of clips around the ear, slaps, pushes, whacks over the head, etc. though.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
No.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
No.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
Fun. Most of us love talking about ourselves.

* 19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Brisk walk. I like walking.

*20.What color are your eyes?*
Black


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

1.	If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer!

2. Are you a good liar?
Sometimes, depends on what I'm lying about though 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet!!

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Hell yea! Did that for most of my high school years, I once had a "pink eye" for 2 weeks straight lol

5. What's your favorite candy?
Chocolate!:3

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Haha depends if the people were young and friendly, I can't think of the site seeing ok'd people naked!!!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Have no idea, I think I own more magazines then books

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
yea I'd love to!

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I tie them on the inside so all I have to do is slip on and off

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pjs!

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No, I rather be a skinny scared ***** then a mean big one.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Pig

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. 
I'm in-between new horror movie and museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
Recess peanut butter cups:3

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yea

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
First love never! Crush at the moment yes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Haha yea who hasn't?

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Pretty fun it's 1pm the morning and I have nothing else to do

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap!

20.What color are your eyes?
brown


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?* Computer.
*2. Are you a good liar?* I don't know.
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.* Fast food (get panicky and overstimulated eating in public).
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?* No, because if I need to avoid it it's because it is actually making me ill.
*5. What's your favorite candy?* Thinking back ... anything tangy or spicy.
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?* Only to see it maybe - never participate.
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)* About 200 in my house. Maybe another 200 at my parents'.
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* Maybe if I could.
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* Tie/untie.
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?* PJs and t-shirt these days, due to not normally having anyone to keep me warm now. Nude always felt gross.
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?* No way.
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?* Sushi or olives.
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* Art museum. I was in a carnival once - on the winning float - but couldn't do it now.
*15.Were you spanked as a child?* Yes, and as an adult (once by my mother)
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* Not my first crush but my first love. Every day.
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* probably.
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?* Fun.
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.* The latter.
*20.What color are your eyes?* Blue.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - *computer* or TV?
2. Are you a good liar? *NO*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,*all you can eat buffe*t,fast food.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *YES*
5. What's your favorite candy? *Reese's cup*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *No*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *A dozen or so, most are from college. LOL*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *YES!!!*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? *N/A*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *T-shirt and pj pants*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *I don't know. being 120 is too skin for me*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *Sushi*
13.Choose one-art museum,*carnival*,new horror movie.
14.What's your favorite candy? *See #5 *
15.Were you spanked as a child? *YES*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *Don't know. Rarely if I do*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? *Most of the time*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or *fun*?
19.Choose one-brisk walk,*comfy nap*,getting ahead on chores.
20.What color are your eyes? *Dark brown*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?Computer
2. Are you a good liar?No, I suck, unless I'm joking and it happens to be a lie
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Posh restaurant, I only put out if you spend money on me
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yes
5. What's your favorite candy? Cotton candy
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Maybe, depends who else is attending. But just from the ones I've seen probably not. Besides even if there was alot of attractive people in attendance I don't feel like walking around with an erection the whole time
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Maybe 75
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Hell yeah, I like alot of people here
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove in and out
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Nude, it's the only way I'm comfortable sleeping now
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Haha no, I'm content now and I still have SA
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Don't know
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Art museum, never go to any, sounds interesting
14.What's your favorite candy? WTF I already answered this
15.Were you spanked as a child? No
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? First crush, no, she was cute though, mint face
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Sure, it's not a big deal
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? it's fun, it's enjoyable to be silly
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes? Green


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
> 2. Are you a good liar?
> 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
> 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
> ...


last one first -

blue
brisk nap followed by comfy snack.
annoyingly fun
yes
no
why else is my *** so swollen?
chocolate
art museum
raw oysters
no
I alternate between all three
i'm a shover
yes but only if everyone wears a paper hat but me.
not many. I've had to get rid of a lot of them lately. it won't take me long to restock - however, I have a kindle now so I probably won't have many of those old fashioned thingummies with pages anymore. or I may decide i hate the thing and want paper again. 
I'll consider pretty much anything. 
is this meant to be a trick question? 
of course
posh restaurant, one I've never been to before. the other stuff I can do whenever. 
depends. small things, yes - big things, no.
computer.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.
2. Are you a good liar?
Exceptional.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No.
5. What's your favorite candy?
Dark chocolate.
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
250.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
No.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove them in/out.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Other - Shorts.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Sure.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Seaweed stem straight out of the sea.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.
14.What's your favorite candy?
Hasn't changed.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
yes.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Always.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Serious insight into the plight of global economic rationalism.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk.
20.What color are your eyes?
Blue.
Thanks a Bunch!!
When do I get paid?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Definitely Computer*

2. Are you a good liar? 
*I don't think so*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. 
*I'll go with posh restaurant but not sure really*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Never did*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Don't eat much now but probably anything minty*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 
*Doubt it*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 
*Too many to count but they virtually all from when I was a kid*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
*I'd definitely like to, it depends where it took place and so on*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
*Shove my feet in/out*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Pj's*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*I'd say I would*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? 
*I can't remember what it's called*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*carnvial*

14.What's your favorite candy?
*As above*

15.Were you spanked as a child? 
*I wasn't*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
*Since I have never got to know a girl, I can't really say I ever had one (based on looks alone though I often do)*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*I haven't*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
*fun*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 
*comfy nap*

20.What color are your eyes? 
*blue*


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
That's a hard question. I guess it would have to be computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet, what if I get hungry again?

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Absolutely

5. What's your favorite candy?
Hersheys Bar

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Uhh..maybe

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I dunno..maybe 30 or something

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Probably not, i would feel really awkward because im on average 10 years younger than everyone

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove my feet in/out

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Whatevers in my pajama drawer

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I think so. I'm skinny now so if I gained 50 pounds I think id be chubby but not enormous

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I dunno but the most recent thing I can remember is yesterday I had beef jerkey and it tasted like barf, im sure ive had more disgusting in my life tho

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
Hersheys bar

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No but I had tantrums a lot and my mom would hit me sometimes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I guess, yeah

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Its fun but whats annoying is that my color font keeps going back to black and its annoying to keep changing it back :mum

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Green but people tell me they change to blue sometimes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer*
2. Are you a good liar?
*No*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Fast Food *
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Dark Chocolate*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Yes - but not participate*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*50ish*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Maybe, if travel were not a problem*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Feet In/Feet Out*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Flannel PJs if alone - I have many sets*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*NO*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Tied between Sushi and raw oysters*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art Museum*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Dark Chocolate*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*First Crush - Never, First Real Love - Daily*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Depends on the situation/day*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Green*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

Computer - I don't watch tv and if I wanted a show I could view it on the computer

2. Are you a good liar?

Yes!

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

All you can eat...
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

Oh God yes!I'd be surprised of anyone said no

5. What's your favorite candy?

Something sour

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

Nope!

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

Over 50

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Maybe....

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Tie and untie... I like them tight

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

Pj bottoms, a tshirt and a huddy

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

No - I think although sa is a pain, I has shaped some good parts to me

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

Cheese

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

art- museum 

14.What's your favorite candy?

did you not ask that before?

15.Were you spanked as a child?

Don't think so

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

NO!

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

All the time

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

I like doing so

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

Brisk walk 

20.What color are your eyes?

Blue
Thanks a Bunch! - N/P


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer because you can watch a lot of tv on the computer nowadays with itunes, hulu, youtube etc. Of course then I wouldn't be able to see my favorite show but I'll still say computer. 

2. Are you a good liar?
No.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reese's Nutrageous or white chocolate.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I counted 110.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Depends on which pair of shoes I'm wearing. If they're older and more broken in, I'll slip in and out.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
If I have pajamas, I'll sleep in those but I don't at the moment so I usually sleep in a t-shirt and a pair of old workout shorts.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. I'm too fat as it is. 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Eggs. It's the one thing I can't eat.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Didn't you already ask this?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Yes.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun! :boogie

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap. 

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer *
2. Are you a good liar? *Nope* 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. *Fast Food*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? *Yes*
5. What's your favorite candy? *Hershey's Cookies and Cream *
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? *Yes*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) *30*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *Maybe*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? *Shove my feet*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? *PJ's*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? *No, I think that would make me even more insecure. *
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? *It was mayonnaise, grapes, and oranges all mixed up.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. *Carnival*
14.What's your favorite candy? *Already Answered?*
15.Were you spanked as a child? *Yeah*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *Yeah, it's kinda pathetic. That was 15 years ago*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* Yeah *
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? *Fun*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. *Nap*
20.What color are your eyes? *Brown*


----------



## kentcharm (Feb 2, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

*Computer. In reality it's the best of both worlds.
*
2. Are you a good liar?

*My English teacher told me I was a "Good little actress". He said it to be mean... For some reason my teachers hated me because they thought I was lying all the time. In reality it was just me being awkward because of SA.
*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

*Posh. That's because I would never eat fast food, and at buffets I feel really self conscious. I feel if I eat too much people will think I'm fat.

* 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?

*Sure have.

* 5. What's your favorite candy?

*Oatmeal with cut up strawberries/bananas and extra light soy-bean milk.
*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?

*Probably not. Though personally I hate wearing a lot of clothes. 
*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

*I own a lot of art books. And 2-3 copies of every Harry Potter novel.
*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

*I would. But only if I could bring my BFF AshleyBee with me. 
*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

*Depends what mood I'm in. And what drugs I'm currently on.
*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

*Winter: The sexiest pajamas I can find
Summer: Varies between nude and t-shirt
*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

*I wouldn't. I've struggled with my weight my entire life, and only recently gotten to my UGW.
*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

*Spicy Cashews. I threw up. It was putrid.
*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

*Probably Museum. Unless I knew that the movie would be worth it.
*
14.What's your favorite candy?

*Second favorite would be... Dark Chocolate covered Cranberries.
*
15.Were you spanked as a child?

*Sure was. I wouldn't have minded it as much if I wasn't beaten for no reason at all...
*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?

*Occasionally. He's a crack-head now so I just feel bad for him.
*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

*Of course. I'm on a permanent diet, no way I can eat buttered popcorn! 
*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

*It passes the time. I have to go to a wedding in a couple hours. Dreading it immensely. 
*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.

*I wish to God I could go for a walk. But I'm in Canada...and it's &#%#@ cold. 
*
20.What color are your eyes?

*They were blue when I was younger, and now they have turned green. Has that ever happened to you? I don't get why they changed color! It's a conspiracy... *


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer, and it's not even close.*

2. Are you a good liar?
*Yes*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Posh restaurant*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Warheads*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Perhaps*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*No idea*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Sure!*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove 'em in and out*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*T-shirt and boxers*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*In a heartbeat*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*All-natural, organic yogurt* uke

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival
*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Uh, Warheads*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yeah...*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun, fun, fun*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*The nap*

20.What color are your eyes?
*Blue*


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.
2. Are you a good liar?
No.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No, unless school was considered a social event.:b
5. What's your favorite candy?
I don't eat candy.
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No, I have a hard enough time relaxing around other people with my clothes on let alone being naked. But I'd possibly change my mind if some of the members from SAS were there hehe. 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
12, I gave away all the rest.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes, it would be a damn good night too!
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Carefully tie/untie.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Liver, the taste is so bad.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
New Horror movie.
14.What's your favorite candy?
:stu
15.Were you spanked as a child?
No.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes I do it every single time, I pray they won't catch me.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Quite fun.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk, I love taking long walks.
20.What color are your eyes?
Green.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
No

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes, I tried.. but never worked

5. What's your favorite candy?
See's Chocolate candies

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Maybe if I was in my 40s, secure and unmarried. Granted, I could use my penis as a sock puppet to interact with people. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Right now, 1

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes, and I would get drunk and probably hit on the girls and wake up alone in the morning and think "OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I SAID THAT." " I am so not like that!"

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Underwear, clothes, naked,.. whatever... 

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. Unless, 50lbs of muscle? maybe.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
potted meat.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
See's chocolate candies... 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Sometimes lol. very rarely. I was a good boy for the most part.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Hell yes, I snuck beer and liquor into there too and saw Saw IV for free - just one step shy of marijuana and other stuff... 


18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting head.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown like a clown.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? A: Computer, duh.. that's pretty much both in one.
2. Are you a good liar? A: NO
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. A: POSH, if you're paying. Buffet if it is asian and fast food if I'm paying.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? A: YES
5. What's your favorite candy? A: Chocolate count?
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? A: Yes, for 15 mins.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) A: 20 or so.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? A: NO, I don't know anyone. As per usual.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? A: Always tied, shove feet in.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? A: baggy shirt, pj pants or underwear and no shirt. DEPENDS ON HOW LAZY I AM. 
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? A: NO WAY, the 50lbs would give me the SA back... TRICK QUESTION >.>
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? A: your mom
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. A: ART museum.. unless the carnival has a really good roller coaster
14.What's your favorite candy? A: I TOLD YOU... CHOCOLATE. DARK DARK CHOCOLATE.
15.Were you spanked as a child? A: NEVER. I've gotten spanked though! haha.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? A: Um, retrospectively? NO. Let's forget that stuff, thank you.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? A: Yes, mainly water. and once a orange... make sure it's easy to peel before bringing it in.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? A: Is self-infacuated somewhere in between?
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. A: one-brisk nap and getting ahead on a walk.
20.What color are your eyes? A: HAZEL with a bit of cold blackness.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
No
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes, many times :yes
5. What's your favorite candy?
Reeses
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
200? They're all crap pretty much though...
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Depends where it was
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
tie/untie
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
soy nuts
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
new horror movie
14.What's your favorite candy?
See #5
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Sometimes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Maybe...:um
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes?
Blue

Thanks a Bunch!!
You're welcome :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
I can be sometimes
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Hmm buffet :b
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Why yes...yes I have 
5. What's your favorite candy?
The little mini reeses 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nooooooo
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Alot...dont really read too much though
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
If theres a table to hide under...:hide
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove! Im sure Ive forgotten how to tie :b
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt and shorts
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Im skinny as a stick so yes :b
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
That almond joy candy bar thing
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Hmm Movie 
14.What's your favorite candy?
See #5
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Nope
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
God I used to...blech lol
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
I would never :b
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun!
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Naps are amazing 
20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel I think?

Thanks a Bunch!!
:yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

*1. If you could only own one, which would it be - computer or TV?*
Computer
*2. Are you a good liar?*
No. I hate lying so I don't aspire to be "good" at it.
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant, all you can eat buffet, fast food.*
Depends on my mood
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
yes
*5. What's your favorite candy?*
White chocolate, anything sour
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
haha...prob not.
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals, phone and textbooks)*
I'm not sure. More than 20.
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?*
Sure. I love awkward parties. :b
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I only untie if I have to.
*10.Do you sleep in pj's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other?*
It depends on how warm/cold it is..
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 *
*lb.s, would you do it?*
No.
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
I love sushi but not the kind with the large, orange fish eggs. The texture of the eggs is really unappealing to me.
*13.Choose one-art museum, carnival, new horror movie.*
Can I do all three?
*14.What's your favorite candy?*
See #5.
*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
yes.
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
lol no. My first crush was on a boy in the 1st grade and that would be pretty weird if I still dreamed about him.
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
yes.
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
If I thought it was annoying I prob wouldn't be doing it so
*19.Choose one-brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.*
I should say walk...but I'm going to say nap.
*20.What color are your eyes?*
Hazel.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? _computer_
2. Are you a good liar? _hmm, would it be wise to admit to this?_
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. _considering i've had a lot of the latter two, i'll go with posh restaurant this time._
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? _duh :b_
5. What's your favorite candy? _so many to choose from! um...hard jolly ranchers is one of them._
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? _sounds like a scarring experience :|_
7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)? _Maybe 50ish. I mostly borrow from the library or read while lounging in the bookstore._
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? _I'd definitely like to, but if I had to walk in alone I'd probably be too anxious to make it._
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? _I don't have tennis shoes!_
10. Do you sleep in pj's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other? _T-shirt and pj bottoms_
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? _I'm leaning towards no, because a permanent weight gain that size would make me depressed._
12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? _I think I took a bite out of a newly purchased chocolate bar once, before realising there was a tiny maggot looking thing resting in it - not the piece I bit though, thank god!_
13. Choose one-art museum, carnival, new horror movie. _Art museum, fo sho!_
14. What's your favorite candy? _See #5_
15. Were you spanked as a child? _Slapped a few times, but no spanks._
16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush? _Nope._
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? _All the time opcorn_
18. Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? _Meh, just killing time._
19. Choose one-brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores. _I pick.. brisk walk! Through a nice location, preferably warm._
20. What color are your eyes? _Mes yeux sont bruns. I'm making them big so you can see for yourself -->_ :shock:lol


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer. I rarely watch TV anymore. As others have noted, you can watch tv on your computer if you really want to.*

2. Are you a good liar?
*No, I hate lying and I'm no good at it either.*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Probably posh restaurant if I have someone to go with.*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Just school*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Good chocolate*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Absolutely not!*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*200, conservatively.*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Good question. I'd like to come. It would be very strange meeting so many people IRL for the first time who, if they had read all my posts, would know me better than my own family does.*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*tie/untie*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*t shirt and shorts or cargo pants, depending on the temperature.*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No, but my SA is no longer severe (thanks paxil). If it were, I believe I would.*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Probably escargot.*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Probably art museum.*

14.What's your favorite candy?
*It hasn't changed since I answered the question last time.*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush
*I've never been in love, and don't even remember who my first crush was.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*No. My cousins used to sneak beer in as teens, though.*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun, of course!*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Completely depends on how I feel. Probably getting ahead on chores, though.*

20.What color are your eyes?
*Dark Blue.*

Thanks a Bunch!!
*No problem!*

*Aren't you going to answer the survey, SW? *


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer.Who would actually answer TV?*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Yes.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet.*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Midget Gems.*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Maybe.*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*No idea.*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Yes!*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Tie.*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Pjs.*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Nope.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*A nutella, sugar and pepper sandwich.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival.*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Midget Gems?*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*No,many wooden spoon threats though.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No*.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yep.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Walk.*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown.*


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*A computer, of course.*

2. Are you a good liar?
*No. I'm not convincing even when I'm telling the truth, imagine if I tried to lie XD*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet. I like fast food, too, but unfortunately it's too unhealthy *

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Probably. The only time I can remember I was really sick, just not as bad as I made it looks.*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Snickers.*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No.*

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*30.*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Yes, of course! *

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*I shove them.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Pajamas.*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No.*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Canned soy meat.*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art Museum.*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*No.*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes. Everything is too expensive inside the theater :X*

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*If I thought it was annoying , would I be answering it right now? *

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Brisk walk.*

20.What color are your eyes?
*Green*


----------



## Slimeoney (Feb 10, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Difficult choice, but if i had to choose i'd keep the computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Nope, i even fail at sarcasm.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food. I don't think i could stand being in a restaurant or buffet with other people. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Maybe. I have a terrible memory.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Give me Malteasers and i'll be your friend for life.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Books, magazines, comic books. Far too many to count.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
If i could bring my family along, totally. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I'd probably untie them first.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and pajama bottoms

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nope.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I have no idea. :con

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
New horror movie, i live for horror. Especially Saw.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Only once or twice i think.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
All the time. I'm not paying £3 for a drink. The people who work there don't even care anyway.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun, it stops me from being bored.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap. I'm so lazy.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown and today, slighty bloodshot. :lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Easy, computer. A computer can be a tv with the right software anyway.*
2. Are you a good liar?
*Nope, Horrible liar.*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Posh Restaurant. Buffets and fast food kind of gross me out. Buffets because of all the food left out in the open and people sneezing and such, fast food because, well... need I explain?*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*I think so, yes.*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Dark chocolate, REALLY DARK. Anything less than 80% cocoa won't cut it.*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Yes... an abandoned one :um*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Ummm, forty something?*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*If I could... yes... would I stay long... depends on if there are drinks.*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*shove*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*t shirt and boxers*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*50 lbs of muscle... otherwise no.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Sardines, overcooked mussels.... I also once ate a McDonald's chicken nugget when I was really young.*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art museum*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Is this a trick question?*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No... though years after graduating I still fantasize about girls I went to high school with.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*By accident*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*I miss the brisk walk. I lost habit that I sometimes miss.*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown, sometimes green. Strange I know.*
Thanks a Bunch!!
*You're welcome!!*


----------



## USC Trojan (Feb 2, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
No way, I'm terrible! Bright side is that it forces me to be honest haha.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet all the way.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Probably, can't remember.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Sour Patch Kids

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Probably around 20.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
No doubt!

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I tie/untie every time.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and boxers.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nope.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I hate most seafood.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Love horror movies!

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yea.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
A bunch of times.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's fun!

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap no doubt.

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Tv

2. Are you a good liar?
No

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat buffet.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Don't eat much anymore but does a Crispy Crunch chocolate bar count?

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Definitely; I've been to nude beaches

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Probably around 20

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes, I would

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Carefully untie/tie

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Always in the nude

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
If I could turn it into muscle, then yes.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Some weird meat when I visited France many years ago.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
New horror movie

14.What's your favorite candy?
This question was already asked, and answered.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Many times.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Seldom.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Oh yes several times.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's actully kind of annoying, to tell you the truth. I'm just bored.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores.

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer
*2. Are you a good liar?
*Not a super good liar, but I can lie
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Posh restaurant
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yes
*5. What's your favorite candy?
*Chocolate
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*50 ?
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*If I'm not to anxious at that moment, I think I would
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*I shove my feet in/out
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Winter: in pj's - summer: in t-shirt
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Anchovy*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*New horror movie
*14.What's your favorite candy?
*Chocolate
*15.Were you spanked as a child?
*A few times
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Yes
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Brisk walk
*20.What color are your eyes?
*Green/blue
*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer. I can't live without my laptop. :no*
2. Are you a good liar?
:no

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet cause I is a pig and I like choices.*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Mmm...maybe to get out of school.*

5. What's your favorite candy?
*Twix I suppose. Or snickers.*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
:no

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)

*Mmm...if we're including baby books and stuff like that then a ****load. There's bins in my basement filled with books. *

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Maybe. I may chicken out at the last minute though. :door*

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Usually tie/untie*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*pj's*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No.*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Hmm..maybe creamed spinach. uke*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*They all sound good. lolz...mm maybe art museum.*

14.What's your favorite candy?
*:con*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*No.*

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*No.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
:yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun.*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*It all depends on my mood, but probably brisk walk.*

20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown.*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Computer.. I can watch t.v. on there 
2. No I'm not, I'm horrible at lying.. Almost everyone can tell ):
3. posh resturaunt
4. Yup D:
5. Meh, I don't know.. I like all kinds..
6. No, never!!
7. Well how much my family owns, or how much I own? I'd say 10 that I own, over 400 for family
8. Probably not ):
9. I shove my feet in xD 
10. I usually sleep in a oversized t-shirt and shorts
11. Can I lose 50 pounds, then gain the permanant 50 ?? If not then.. I really don't know.. I'm so concerned about my body image, so I'll have even lower self esteem issues.. So I guess not :/
12. Not entirely sure xD
13. Depends on what movie.. And depends if I'm doing these things by myself or with a friend.. With a friend = carnival alone = movie
14. I don't know!!
15. I don't really remember, I think I might've been spanked once or twice but not frequently.
16. I used to when I had a crush, but don't have one currently so.. no
17. Yeah
18. Fun?
19. Nap 
20. Brown


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer. Hulu, anybody?*

2. Are you a good liar? *Oh god no.*

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. _*Posh restuarant.*_

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? _*Never.

*_ 5. What's your favorite candy? _*M&Ms*_

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? _*Nah.*_

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) _*About 25, but I really haven't read for leisure recently.*_

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? _*Heck yeah! *_

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? _*I'm a shover *_

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? _*In the nude.*_

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? _*Nope.*_

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? _*Onion rings *_

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. *Carnival.*

14.What's your favorite candy? *Haha, I see what you did there  M&Ms*

15.Were you spanked as a child? _*Yup.*_

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* Not really.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? _*My mom used to, but I personally don't.*_

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? _*Fun! Also, it's helping me procrastinate on starting my homework *_

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. _*Comfy nap.*_

20.What color are your eyes? _*Brown.*_


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

1. If you could only own one ,which would it be - computer or TV?
TV
2. Are you a good liar?
Sometimes - it it's warranted
3. Choose one - posh restaurant, all you can eat buffet, fast food.
If I have to pay I'll settle for fast food - if not then the posh restaurant.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes
5. What's your favorite candy?
Caramello Koala
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nay!
7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals, phone and textbooks)
Quite a few - can't give you a number
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
Probably not
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I tie the laces loosely so I can just shove them in
10.Do you sleep in pj's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other?
I wear a PJ top and no bottoms - they twist up if I roll over or move around and become uncomfortable
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s, would you do it?
Oh wow - yeah, but then I would have to deal with self esteem issues because of the extra weight. That shouldn't be, but with me it would be, so...no.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Mango Chutney
13.Choose one-art museum, carnival, new horror movie.
Art Museum!! 
15.Were you spanked as a child?
No - but I was scarred in other ways
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nah
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Every time I go - **** buying their over priced food
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun - why not?
19.Choose one-brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
Walk - makes me feel good afterwards 
20.What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
If i want to.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
I choose posh restaurant, whatever that means

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Well I've done so but i don't.

5. What's your favorite candy?
I don't know. maybe liquorice and something very fruity...and chocolate too.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
why? why not 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Not too many.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
who'll pay for my plane tickets?

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I admit, i use the shoving technique 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
sweater and wool socks. Because it's still very cold in here.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I'm not very experienced with disgusting foods...but i'd probably say some finnish dish.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum.

14.What's your favorite candy?
yeah.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
uh yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
not sure who it was (??)

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Hmm yes.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
annoying? not at all 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
?

20.What color are your eyes?
Greenish blue? who knows.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
Nope

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food. :lol

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No

5. What's your favorite candy?
Skittles

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Haha no. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
10ish..

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
Depends what other members are going.. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove 'em in. 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's :lol

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
:no

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Snails..

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
Already answered this

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Once or twice 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No :lol

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Always do

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Neither, I'm just bored.. 

19.Choose one - brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes?
Blue


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:lol

14.What's your favorite candy?
:lol

15.Were you spanked as a child?
:lol

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
:lol

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
:lol

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
:lol

19.Choose one - brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
:lol

20.What color are your eyes?
:lol


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?// Computer
2. Are you a good liar?// Too good
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.// Fast food
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?// No
5. What's your favorite candy?// M&M's + Skittles
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?// Nope
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)// 5 or 6
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?// Sure
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?// At first, but then the effort would get to be too much
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?// Other
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?// Of course
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?// Asparagus.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.// Carnival
14.What's your favorite candy?// --
15.Were you spanked as a child?// A bit, but I was an insane kid and I deserved it 
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?// Haven't thought about them for ages
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?// All the time
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?// Fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.// Walk...:blank
20.What color are your eyes?// Dark brown


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
I'd like to think so...
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
posh restaurant
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
all the time
5. What's your favorite candy?
Nibs 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
not a freakin chance
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
50+
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Depends, it is a was a party where the whole idea was to get ****faced then I wouldn't. Might consider if it was something else. large gathering like that scare the crap out of me
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Hybrid of both
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
pj's but mainly just the underwear I wore that day...
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
hmmm, im already borderline underweight. Yes
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Kimchi. How do people eat that?
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum I guess
14.What's your favorite candy?
Nibs, I already mentioned that...
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Rarely and usually for a good reason. I used to enjoy annoying my brothers when they had parties or large gatherings of friends by stripping down and running around naked. (I was 6-7 and they were 14-15)
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Hmmm daydream? Yes
Deep sleep dream? rarely but its been known to happen

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?

Yup, Nibs especially
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?

fun, but then again im super bored 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
brisk walk
20.What color are your eyes?
Dark Brown


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer all the way, I'm pretty much addicted.
2. Are you a good liar?
Yes I think so. But I don't like to lie. 
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat...even though I'm anorexic. (Not anorexia nervosa)
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes. Whenever I can get away with it.
5. What's your favorite candy?
Anything chocolate. 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nope.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Umm..that's tricky. Over 30 I think.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
No but I'd probably regret it. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I just shove 'em in.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pj's. 
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. Give me a few years and if I haven't improved at all then I'd probably say yes though. 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Asparagus. It's not really disgusting but I can't think of anything else at the moment. 
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival. But I would rather hide out at home...
14.What's your favorite candy?
I already said this but I'll say it again. Chocolate.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Maybe like once or twice. 
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No. 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yup. 
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun. 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk. 
20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel, but mostly green.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer*
2. Are you a good liar?
*I don't lie much, but I'm pretty good when I do*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*All you can eat buffet*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*No, but came close to doing that a few times*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Twix Peanut Butter*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No way.*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Like 30, but a lot of them haven't been read*
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Sure, sounds like fun!*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove feet in, unless the laces are loose*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*I sleep in baggy pants and a big shirt*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No way.*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*I can't recall anything too bad*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Twix PB*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yeah.*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*Not really, but of ppl I'm currently attracted to.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*No, but someone I was with did.*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*It's fun, and gives me something to do when I'm bored.*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Comfy nap. I'm lazy like that, lol. *
20.What color are your eyes?
*Dark brown.*


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay- I love these things, haha. I'm so vain 

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be- tv or computer? *Computer. Way more essential then the telly...no, i'm not british...just a dork. 
*2. Are you a good liar?* I think I'm pretty good. 
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food?* Posh restaurant, I guess. 
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?* No.
*5. What's your favorite candy?* Gummy worms?
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?* No way! That'd be so awkward. I can just hear myself thinking, 'don't stare' every five seconds, lol.
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)* 40 or less.
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?* I'd probably be sleeping as always. 
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?* shove 
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?* pj's mostly
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?* No. Didn't I already clarify that I'm vain?
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?* Intestines off a Taco truck. I was trying to be open-minded. That'll teach me.
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.* art museum
*14.What's your favorite candy?* Seriously?
*15.Were you spanked as a child?* Yea. It wasn't that bad. I usually deserved it for being a little sh*t. 
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* My first crush was when I was 5, and that guy is now engaged to a MILF with two kids from World of Warcraft...so, that'd be an outstanding no, lol. 
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?* Of course. What kind of sucker isn't doing that? I worked at a theater and if people hid their stuff without insulting my intelligence by how badly it was hidden I'd turn a blind eye. 
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?* Funtastic when you're up at 3am and have nothing to do 
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.* Comfy nap :3
*20.What color are your eyes? *Blue. My least favorite of the primary three possible eye-colors.


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer, you can still watch TV that way.*​2. Are you a good liar?
*I can be if I need to be.*​3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*I don't enjoy eating in restaurants so fast food.*​4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Yep, many a times.*​5. What's your favorite candy?
*All of them?*​6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Not even if my life depended on it.*​7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Probably more than I realize. Upwards of seventy.*​8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*No, odds are I wouldn't.*​9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*I keep them loosely tied so I can shove my feet in.*​10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
* Over-sized t-shirt.*​11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*No, I think I may be too shallow for that.*​12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Liver or possibly brussel sprouts.*​13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Art museum.*​14.What's your favorite candy?
*I still like all of them.*​15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yes.*​16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*On occasion.*​17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Gum?*​18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*I'd guess amusing or I wouldn't have taken it.*​19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Getting ahead.*​20.What color are your eyes?
*Blue.*​


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? - Computer. You can watch TV shows online anyway.

2. Are you a good liar? - Yes (that was a lie)

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. - All you can eat

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? - no, but I used to actually think I was sick, which turned out to be anxiety

5. What's your favorite candy? - chocolate truffles

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? - possibly. You never know.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) - 1,000

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? - Probably

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? - It depends on the shoes. If it is easy enough, I shove my feet in

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? - other (soft clothing)

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? - heck yeah! I only weigh 125 as it is!

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? - I love all foods. Disgusting food is an oxymoron.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. - Carnival.

14.What's your favorite candy? - Chocolate truffles, remember?

15.Were you spanked as a child? - no. Not even as an adult.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? - No, but obviously there isn't much to dream about a girl who ignored me every day. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? - No. I have only been to a theatre twice in my life.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? - Fun, I guess. More of a pleasant distraction.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. - Brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes? - Brown

Thanks a Bunch!! You're welcome a Bunch!!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1. If you could only own one ,which would it be - computer or TV?
A computer! You can watch TV on a computer =/

2. Are you a good liar?
No I am a liar of the worst lot. ; - ;

3. Choose one - posh restaurant, all you can eat buffet, fast food.
Buffet. Eat your money's worth. 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Like school. Yeah. Back in the day. 

5. What's your favorite candy?
Anything with milk chocolate nuts and caramel. 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
YES! But only with a certain somebody to tag along. And god knows what happens once there. Oh my. The fight, the scare, do you dare do you dare? :um 

7. Approximately how many books do you own (excluding manuals, phone and textbooks)
I own a few back home, haven't read a book in a long while

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
Yes, but only with that certain somebody to tag along. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I wear 9 inch 18 hole boots, but I usually don't tie them so I can just shove my feet in them and go 

10.Do you sleep in pj's, gown, t-shirt, in the nude or other?
I wear boxers. 

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s, would you do it?
50lbs of muscle. 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Mayonnaise. Good lord!

13.Choose one-art museum, carnival, new horror movie.
Carnival!

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes. but rarely. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Once I did, it is strange how things change. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
I have snook(?) more than that into a theater. you know what I mean? Never without bacardi, jack or beam. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Wooh!~

19.Choose one-brisk walk, comfy nap, getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown like a sad clown.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
Depends on who I'm lying to

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No

5. What's your favorite candy?
Hershey's 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Not sure

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
100+

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Sure, sounds fun

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove feet in

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJs

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Eh....

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Beets

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
tough one....it's between carnival and new horror movie.

14.What's your favorite candy?
You already asked that.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
hmm...comfy nap or getting ahead on chores

20.What color are your eyes
Dark brown


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Ugh, that's not even a question. A computer, hello.
2. Are you a good liar? No, I'm a terrible actress.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Fast food. Let's go to In N Out!  
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yes, numerous times as a child.
5. What's your favorite candy? Oh, I can't possibly choose just one. But Starburst and Symphony bars are my bread and butter right thurr, dude.
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? I dunno, I may be thrown out or asked to leave for my excessive staring. 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) I haven't counted but my guess is roughly over 70. And they're mostly memoirs or biographies or books I read as a child.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Throwing a party for people with SA? Really? _Really? _:|
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I usually tie them since shoving my feet in them gives me pain.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Summer, I just wear my underwear. Winter, we're talkin' winter friendly PJs complete with a sweater and at least 4-6 blankets. Spring, I just sleep in whatever I feel like at the moment.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Probably not.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? The plate of spaghetti that closely resembled the dog crap I picked up earlier is up there.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Carnival. Let's do it.
14.What's your favorite candy? Smores count? Even though you already asked me.
15.Were you spanked as a child? Sometimes yes, but it wasn't a daily occurrence. 
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No, I can never remember my dreams and when I do they usually are very random and never make much sense.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Yes, and often.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? I find it repetitive. 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Walk.
20.What color are your eyes? They are brown, my dear.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
I'm awful at it, laughably awful.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh restaurant.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Nope

5. What's your favorite candy?
Starbursts

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
I sure would

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
0

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Maybe if that Kingmoon dude wasn't thur.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I have never tied my runners.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Boxers/Pj's, sleeping nude can be hazardous to your peepee

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nope

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Liver/Squid

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
Dejavu

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Not food, but liquor.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Neither

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Getting ahead on chores

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel-green


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
computer

* 2. Are you a good liar?*
yeah. I have SA, I'm a professional at making up lies and excuses.

* 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
all you can eat

* 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
dur

* 5. What's your favorite candy?*
hmm.. lol gummy worms maybe

* 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
only if there were women.. nah jk probably not 

* 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
maybe 10

* 8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
no way lol, well maybe idk :lol only if people were my age

* 9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I haven't tied my shoes in 4 years, I go with the former.

* 10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
sweat pants. only my undies if its hot out

* 11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
yeah

* 12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
calamari

* 13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
horror movies

* 14.What's your favorite candy?*
didnt u already ask this?

* 15.Were you spanked as a child?*
yeah. My mom threw a ketchup bottle at me once too

* 16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
no

* 17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
no. only my friend's water bottle if that counts

* 18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
i enjoy 'em

* 19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
getting ahead

* 20.What color are your eyes?*
*brown*


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

1. computer
2. depends to whom i'm lying to and what i'm lying about
3. all you can eat buffet
4. no, i just don't go
5. chocolate
6. maybe
7. i'm uninterested to count, but I have a lot 
8. no
9. depends if i have to tie/untie, often i'd just shove
10. whatever is comfortable for at the time
11. no
12. idk
13. i'm not even going to try
14. see answer on question 5
15. few times, one or twice, cant remember
16. no
17. it's allowed here, i think
18. neither
19. comfy nap if i could
20. dark brown, almost seems black


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, always.

2. Are you a good liar?
I can be.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast Food, always.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Starburst, but I don't normally like candy/sweets.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
If I can wear clothes, sure.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Personally only a couple, my mother has a few hundred though.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Pay for my airfare and I'm there.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove in/out

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T -shirt/boxers

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I don't bargain

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Something with fish sauce in it. uke

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
Haven't I answered this already?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yeah, I was a brat though so it was deserved.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I've never had a first love, crushes on occasion. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
All the time, I refuse to pay their premiums.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
A bit of both.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy Nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown - Hazel.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
No, I haven't had the practise

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet, but it better have yummy stuff

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Once I think

5. What's your favorite candy?
I don't have a favourite, since I like most depending on what kind of mood I'm in. At the moment, I'd pick fantails or jubes.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Hell no

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Heaps! I'm not counting through the bookshelf though, since the bookshelf has 5 shelves.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Right now, my answer is yes. There are times that it would be a 'no', but you're asking at a good time.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Depends how old the shoe is. If it's a fairly new shoe, I'll be careful with it. If it's not, it's shoving time.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJ's. In winter, I may wear multiple pairs.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I think I would. If it meant I could search for a job without freaking out, talk to people without freaking out... I mean, I'd be freaking fat... But I'd be happier and feel so much more competent.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Brussel sprouts

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum, if I get to go with my boyfriend

14.What's your favorite candy?
In the time between questions, I'd now like sour worms.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
When I was bad

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I only dreamt about him once when I still liked him, and never since. I've had about 3 dreams of my current boyfriend.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Sure. I don't think they should be able to dictate what we can and can't eat, as long as it's not disruptive to other people during or after. 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's alright. Not annoying but not as good as fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Maybe the walk?

20.What color are your eyes?
Hazel


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Yes.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All I can eat buffet if there's a good variety. Otherwise, restaurant.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes. Then I got tired of acting so I switched to causing illness to avoid social events. I wouldn't suggest it.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Cotton candy but I rarely have it. I really love Nerds rope, too. And peppermint bark.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No. I think male happy places are ugly and I wouldn't force that on myself. If it were an all women's nudist resort, maybe.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I don't know...somewhere between 40 and 50 probably.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes but only if I knew someone would want me to go. Otherwise I'd feel like I was going to an event that was really meant for everyone but me.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I pretty much always tie and untie but maybe not so carefully.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Varies depending on the night and the temperature of my room.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. 50lbs is too much of a weight gain.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Bad ham. My mom didn't know if it was good or not so she had me taste it and I still can barely think about it without gagging.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
But...but I wanna do them all! I guess right now I'd go for a Carnival since I've had some art and horror in the last few days.

14.What's your favorite candy?
You already asked that! And I know because I just went back and checked! Well now, I'll mention cinnamon lollipops. Those are...omg...delicious, but hard to find anywhere.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No. My first love was so long ago...haha, I was always very romantic.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Brisk walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.

Also, you're welcome.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess since I didn't do an intro post I will do this.

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer, though really I'd prefer to be without both.

2. Are you a good liar?
Depends on what I'm lying about and who I'm lying to.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yep. Told a friend I was sick because I didn't want to go to her birthday party.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Reese's cups.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No. The world will thank me that I don't.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
You seriously want me to count them? Well over 200. Not all on my bookshelf.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come, would you?
Yeah, but it'd probably be the most awkward party on earth. I'd still go, though.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Don't have tennis shoes.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJs.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No. I'm already overweight. And sometimes I like my SA.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Brussels sprouts.

13.Choose one-art museum, carnival, new horror movie.
Do I get to go to any of them with a friend? I'd probably pick carnival.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Snickers.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Yes.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Not recently, and not very often. And usually they're bad dreams.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep. A bag of tacos, once.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
I wish these quizzes wouldn't include this question. It's fun until I see this.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Walk.

20.What color are your eyes?
Brown.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

1. If you could only own one, which would it be computer or TV?
I'm a console gamer so TV it is.


2. Are you a good liar?
To the police I could lie through my teeth to perfection, to everybody else no I'm not very good at it.


3. Choose One- Posh restuarant, all you can eat buffet, fast food
Half way between posh and fast food, a decent pizza shop. 


4. Ever fake an illness to avoid a social event?
No, I just say "nope, not going."


5. What's your favourite candy?
Dark chocolate ftw!


6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
HELL NO! I've seen those places on TV they're not at all how you'd imagine them and I wouldn't be adding anything to the equation either.


7. How many books do you own?
About 20


8. If I gave a party for all of SAS would you come?
No, I'm the party pooper!


9. If wearing tennis shoes do you shove feet in/out or tie/untie?
For my beaters I shove in/out, for my airmax etc I tie/untie


10. Do you sleep in your pj's,gown,t-shirt or other?
Boxers and t-shirt


11. If you could rid yourself of SA but permanently gain 50 pounds would you?
Yes, I'd work out and turn the fat into muscle. BEEFCAKE!


12. What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten.
Peas, they make me gag


13. Choose one-art museum, carnival or new horror movie.
New horror movie


14. What's your favourite candy?
I'll take a Snickers Bar this time


15. Where you spanked as a child?
More times than I care to remember


16. Do you often dream of your first love/crush
Yeah maybe once or twice a year. Hopefully I kill her in the next one and she never returns :b


17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
No, can't say I have actually


18. Do you say this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Pretty cool and random


19. Choose one-brisk walk, comfy nap or getting ahead on chores
Getting ahead on chores to get to the PS3 quicker


20. What colour are your eyes?
Green


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? Yes
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yes
5. What's your favorite candy? Don't eat it,but M&Ms maybe I guess
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Yes
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 50-100
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Maybe
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shove feet in
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? PJs
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Yes
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Bread pudding
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. carnival
14.What's your favorite candy? As above
15.Were you spanked as a child? No
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? No
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes? One is hazel,the other dark brown


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer 

2. Are you a good liar?
no not at all. even if i lie about something small i feel gulity.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
how about just a "family restaurant" of some kind 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yes

5. What's your favorite candy?
reese peanut butter cups

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no lol

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
5-10

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
i would try

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
in/out i'm lazy

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
other

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
50 pounds maybe

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
venison

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?
already asked 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
no

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
yes

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
nap

20.What color are your eyes?
green


----------



## pixieluna (Jul 20, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - Computer, easily.
2. Are you a good liar? No, I rarely lie. I get paranoid that the other person is aware of my lieing.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Hmm, all you can eat buffet. But sometimes if i'm in the mood, posh restaurant. ^.^
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Oh yeah.
5. What's your favorite candy? I don't really like candy. (What a weirdo.) But if i do eat it, I'm very picky. I like strawberry sour punch straws. And ferrero rochet hazelnut chocolates (yum). This question made me realize i barely ever eat candy!
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? No, I'm too self conscious!
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) No idea. Maybe around 20+. After I read them, I see no need in holding onto them.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Eeeeep, too many strangers. Maybe if i knew someone else going.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I don't wear tennis shoes, but I would carefully tie.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Depends on my mood, I've done all. Usually in a tanktop and my undies, or pj pants if necessary.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Ahh, one of those "no fair" questions. I don't think so, although no SA would be nice. 
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Hmm, I'm sure there's something but I can't think of it now. Lets go with McDonald's.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Carnival. Better yet, amusement park. Art museum is a close second. Don't like horror movies. 
14.What's your favorite candy? See above. Ferrero Rochet and Strawberry Sour Punch Straws. 
15.Were you spanked as a child? I don't think so.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No, I don't think I've ever had a first love.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Sure.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun!
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Depends on my mood. Each at times. Comfy nap sounds good right about now.
20.What color are your eyes? Blue.
:clap


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? I have no idea
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. They all have their place 
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? Yep! Many times
5. What's your favorite candy? The cotton variety
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Yep, nudity is a beautiful thing! :yes
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Like 100
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? I doubt it
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I don't pay much attention aha
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Usually what I was wearing all day
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? No
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Liquorice
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. That's tough...Carnival
14.What's your favorite candy? Same as before
15.Were you spanked as a child? If I was I've repressed it
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? Yeah
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Yep
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun in small doses
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Getting ahead on chores
20.What color are your eyes? Blue


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
I can be in some situations.. I'm very good at convincing people of silly stuff I say, but when it comes to important stuff I generally am not

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
idk, I guess a buffet--fast food can make me sick, and I'm a picky eater so I might not like anything at a fancy restaurant

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Welcome to my middle school and high school years

5. What's your favorite candy?
Toblerone, candy canes

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nah

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Around 420ish.. counting comics and manga it's probably around 500

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Well, as of right now no  I don't know anyone yet

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove. I have my laces so they can't be untied

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Sometimes PJs, sometimes what I wore that day, sometimes just a shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Shark. It tasted and had the consistency of wet paper.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Art museum!

14.What's your favorite candy?
Wasn't this already asked?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
I think so, but not very often

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nah. I don't dream much anymore anyway, though, so.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Of course

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Sometimes I like doing them

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap ;_;

20.What color are your eyes?
Bright green


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*Computer, as long as it came with internet. *

2. Are you a good liar?
*Yes.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Buffet. I don't eat much but I like the variety.*

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*No.
*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*Errr I dunno, Gummy bears?*

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Hell no!
*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*As in fiction? One...yah I've only recently got into the whole reading thing. xD*

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Course I would! If only we al lived in one big SA City, that'd be awesome. xD
*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove my feet in.*

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*PJs*

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Probably, yes.*

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Sprouts? I can't think.*

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival!
*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*You've asked that.*

15.Were you spanked as a child?
*No.
*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*I don't think I've got one.
*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Always. I'm the one with enough food to feed an army all stuffed into my oversized bag. *

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*It's something to do.*

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Walk if the weather's nice.*

20.What color are your eyes?
*Brown.*


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 7, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? Not such a good liar, but it's easier to remember the truth. :idea
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. Chinese Buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? A few times in high school/college
5. What's your favorite candy? Twix bars & Mountain Dew
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Me naked in public? I don't think so! 
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) approx 250, mostly self-improvement, investing, language, heath/fitness/martial arts/sports stuff (now I get most from the library). Also have over 1000 ebooks.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? Depends on location and if there will be some 30+ members attending
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Wear them like loafers, only tie/tighten if I'm going to run/workout
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Boxer shorts & t-shirt
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? Nope (unless it's 50 lbs of pure muscle )
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Peanut Butter - how do people eat that stuff? uke
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Carnival in Rio de Janeiro :evil
14.What's your favorite candy? second choice Gummy Bears or Starburst
15.Were you spanked as a child? Spanked, hit, tooth knocked out...until I was around 12 yo and I was big enough to start fighting back. 
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Yes
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? More fun than annoying
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Nap or brisk walk depending on how I feel
20.What color are your eyes? Brown


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
I am.

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Fast food. Easyer ordering, and less talking, and - it's cheeper.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
More times than I'm proud of.

5. What's your favorite candy?
Kit-kat bar, umm yummy.

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Not even. I've got nothing against that lifestyle, but my face would be so red.

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
147. But I don't own all the books I've read.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Probably not, but I would think about it.

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove. I tye them really tight when I first get them, then never again.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
I actually sleep in my clothes.

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
If that ment that I could loose 50lbs later and just be 50lbs bigger than if I lost it now,(i.e. my origanel weight) yes, for sure.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
The bush outside my house. I was curious.

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
New horror movie. I like me some horror.

14.What's your favorite candy?
Already asked me that.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
No, my parents hit me in the face.

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Not really.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
All the time.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Well I'm filling it out aren't I?

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap or walk, depending on how nice it is outside.

20.What color are your eyes?
The darkest of brown.


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer. You can watch a lot of TV shows these days on the computer, so who needs TV?
2. Are you a good liar? No, and I really dislike lying so I try to avoid it.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. It depends on what mood I'm in, but in general I don't eat fast food because it's really unhealthy.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? No. I've definitely avoided social events before, though. 
5. What's your favorite candy? Starbursts. <3
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? No. I really don't want to see everyone naked. I'm pretty sure they don't want to see me, either.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Hmm. Around 125 to 150? I don't know.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? I might. The idea that it would be all SAS would make me feel more comfortable, like there wasn't any pressure because everyone would understand why I was hiding in the corner, not saying a word. 
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? If I'm in a hurry I shove, but other than that I tie and untie because I hate hate hate the feeling you get when socks get pulled tightly around the toes.
10. Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? Depends. A little bit of everything, depending on the day.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? No. Being shy is better than being fat. Plus I just lost 95 lbs and it was hard work.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? Haha. Eggs. I hate eggs with the most passionate hate you could possibly imagine.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. Carnival. I've been in a carnival mood lately.  I want to play carnival games.
14.What's your favorite candy? It's still starbursts.
15.Were you spanked as a child? Yes. With a belt. Happy times, let me tell you.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? No, I don't dream of him, but I think about him often, wondering where he is today and what he has done with his life.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? No.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? Fun. 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. Brisk walk! If I didn't like going for walks and hiking so much, I don't know that I could have lost all the weight I have lost so far.
20.What color are your eyes? Hazel. They're brown in the centers right around the pupils, then green with golden flecks, and a ring of dark green around the edges.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer.

2. Are you a good liar?
Eh, not really. It depends on how well the person I'm lying to knows me I guess

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
I loooove all you can eat buffets. I like being able to try a variety of food. I tend to overeat though haha.

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes, but mostly I pretended to be sick to avoid going to school. 

5. What's your favorite candy?
Snickers and Reeses yum =]

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Haha I dunnoooo possibly. Maybe if I could manage to feel more comfortable about my own body first. 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
Somewhere around two hundred I believe. Maybe more. I love to read.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Definitely!! It'd be awesome to be around people I could relate to. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I tie them when I put them on, but I kick them off when I kick home cuz I'm too lazy to untie them lol.

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Usually just a t-shirt

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
I was going to say yes at first, but then I noticed the permanently and it would be a definite no. I'd rather just stick with SA than be overweight at at risk for all these diseases.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Hmmm, I'm not sure. I'm a bit of a picky eater so alot of food seems disgusting to me. 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
I love art museums, but I think I'd like to go to a carnival if I had people to go with. 

14.What's your favorite candy?
Same as I previously said.

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Sometimes, but it was pretty rare. 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Sure, since I am dating my first love lol. First crush, definitely no.

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Who doesn't? Movie theater food is expensive.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
It's something to do.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
A comfy nap sounds amazing right now.

20.What color are your eyes?
Boring brown.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
-Computer! Computer is practically TV anyway, with the internet.

*2. Are you a good liar? *
-No (or is that a lie  actually seriously i can lie, yes, i try not to anymore)

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
-If i'm paying: buffet, if theyr'e paying: posh restaurant 

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
-Yes, a few times. I think i used to say i had a cold / flu / food poisoning.

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
-I don't really like candy. I love twirls and aero bars though.

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
-I already have, accidentally. An angry naked german shouted at me. long story 

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
-100+, i lost count

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
-Hell yes  Where's my invite?

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
-Tie/untie. I'd shove em in with trainers but it's more difficult with that type, and damages the shoe.

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
-pj bottoms or boxers and a t-shirt or vest

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
-50 of muscle? sure  Since you mean fat though, no. I'm getting rid of SA as it is, so i wouldn't need it, gonna do it on my own damnit. Plus, permanently? No.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
-I don't think i have eaten anything particularly disgusting, if it looks horrible i avoid it lol. Maybe wasabi? Wasn't a particular fan!

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
-Carnival!

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
-Wait what? What's going on!!

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
-I don't think so

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
-No. I do remember her from time to time. She was a redhead.. maybe that's why that's my favourite hair colour these days.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
-Yes. I try not to buy cinema food.. man is it expensive.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
-I like dinosaurs.

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
-Gettin ahead on chores / brisk walk. I choose two! muhahaha.

*20.What color are your eyes?*
-Green/blue/grey (yeah i don't get it either).

*Thanks a Bunch!! *
You're welcome.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *Computer*_* by far.*_

2. Are you a good liar? _*Yes actually...*_

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. _*Depends what type of food, buffets are cool if the food is good *_

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? _*Yes.

*_ 5. What's your favorite candy? _*three musketeers*_

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? _*Nope.

*_ 7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) _*Probably about 15, I just get books from the library mostly, and ebooks.*_

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? _*I would try!!*_

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? _*Depends how much time I have lol.*_

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? _*Pjs*_

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? _*Yes.*_

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? _*Fast food*_

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. _*horror movie*_

14.What's your favorite candy? *Three Musketeers*

15.Were you spanked as a child? _*yes  with a wooden spoon!!*_

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?* No, lol hes long forgotten.*

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? _*No.*_

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? _*Fun, love these *_

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. _*Getting ahead on chores*_

20.What color are your eyes? _*Dark Brown.*_


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
I'd like to think so
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Posh
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes
5. What's your favorite candy?
Nibs
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
40+
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
I'd want to, but end up avoiding it
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Briefs/boxers
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Hells no
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Fastfood...
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum
14.What's your favorite candy?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
Once
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Not often, but I do
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yes
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Its fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy Nap
20.What color are your eyes?
Dark Brown


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - *computer* or TV? looooove youtube
2. Are you a good liar? I don't know...
3. Choose one - *posh restaurant*,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? I did *once*...maybe twice. If I get nervous I force myself to go anyway(;
5. What's your favorite candy? *A*nything *c*hocolate 
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? nooooo
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) about 40- I love books
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? *Heck yeah!!!!*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? I carefully shove my feet in
10.Do you sleep in *pj's*,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? 
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? I would never do that
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? goat cheese- just yesterday as a matter of fact
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. but i like all of those
14.What's your favorite candy? *see # 5
*15.Were you spanked as a child? yes haha
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? *no*t anymore 
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Once in a blue moon
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
20.What color are your eyes? dark blue with occasional specks of gray/gold...lol


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer, I can watch shows on there too  

2. Are you a good liar? 
I don't lie  

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. 
Fast food...I don't like waiting lol 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yeah, faked a stomach ache to get out of school, we've all done it haha 

5. What's your favorite candy? 
Jolly Ranchers! 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 
No no no no no...

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 
Three "..(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)"...ohh, well then none :lol 

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? 
Nope, gosh, just the thought of it :afr 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? 
I shove them off, then untie them to put them back on 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Other

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? 
Nah, I'd rather try to overcome SA 

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? 
Cabbage uke 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie. 
Carnival  

14.What's your favorite candy? 
Haven't we been over this? 

15.Were you spanked as a child? 
I don't like to talk about it... 

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? 
All the time  

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? 
Yes! $5 for a small soda? No no no... 

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
When they're super long they're annoying, but this one is ok 

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 
Comfy naps

20.What color are your eyes? 
Black hehe


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?

A computer. Tv sucks these days.

2. Are you a good liar?

Not really

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.

Maybe a buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? 

Not that I recall

5. What's your favorite candy? 

Chocolate bars

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? 

No! 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) 

somewhere between 25 and 50

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?

Yeah! 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?

Shove my feet into them 

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?

other (just underwear)

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?

Maybe.

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?

I don't remember...

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.

Maybe a carnival

14.What's your favorite candy?

lol you asked that twice

15.Were you spanked as a child? - No.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? - Nope.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? - Nah.

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? 
Kind of fun.

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. 

Brisk walk

20.What color are your eyes? 

Brown


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*COMPUTER all the way. I watch shown on my laptop anyways. *
2. Are you a good liar?
*A very good liar. But I rarely lie*
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*posh resteraunt*
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Too often*
5. What's your favorite candy?
*cookies and cream kisses... I have some in my bag somewhere*
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*Oh HELL no. Never. Uh uh. no. :no.... Well, maybe if I could stay clothed and just watch the naked people*
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*Too many to guess at. 40-50? More or less? *
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*Yes!!!*
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove em in*
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
*Usually loose t-shirt/ underwear*
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Hell no. I am one of those people who would do anything to be thin, including killing someone, except actually eat healthy and exercise. Okay, maybe not that bad, but I would rather work on the SA than gain a permanent 50 lbs*
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*canned corn*
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*new horror movie*
14.What's your favorite candy?
*Cheater. You already asked*
15.Were you spanked as a child?
*Yup*
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
*Nope. Never been in love anyways.*
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
*Only every single time I go*
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*Fun!*
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
*Heh, heh, I am going to choose comfy nap. Right now anyways*
20.What color are your eyes?
*Grey/green*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> 1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
> 2. Are you a good liar?
> 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
> 4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
> ...


1. Computer.
2. Yes.
3. All you can eat buffet
4. No
5. Crunch
6. No.
7. 30+
8. Probably not. Parties scare the **** out of me.
9. Tie/Untie
10. PJs/T shirt
11. Yes
12. Onions
13. Carnival
14. See 5, lol
15. Yeah
16. I've done it a couple of times, completely against my will
17. No.
18. IDK I was bored
19. Nap
20. Black


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer

2. Are you a good liar?
N/A

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Buffet

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
No

5. What's your favorite candy?
Gummy bears

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
IDK

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
I don't wear them

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
PJs

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
No

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
expired food

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
art museum

14.What's your favorite candy?
same question again?

15.Were you spanked as a child?
yes

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
never had one

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yes

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
fun

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
comfy nap

20.What color are your eyes?
Dark Brown


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? 
Computer
2. Are you a good liar?
Sometimes.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
All you can eat.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
Yes.
5. What's your favorite candy?
Those reeses pieces, m&ms
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
No.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
None.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Yes!!!!
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Shove.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
Pjs.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Hmm gain.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
Fish, or anything seafood.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival.
14.What's your favorite candy?
The same as the other question.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Maybe once or twice.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
No.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Haha, all the time.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Fun.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Comfy nap.
20.What color are your eyes?
Green.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
Computer. I can watch TV on it and play vidya.
2. Are you a good liar?
Nope, I'm a horrible liar.
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
Restaurant.
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
I've faked a cold to skip school a few times.
5. What's your favorite candy?
Chocolate.
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
Nope, mad awkward.
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
About 20.
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
Maybe, if it was close.
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
Tie. My feet are really big so it's kind of hard to shove them in and out.
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
T-shirt and pajama pants.
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
Nah.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
No idea. Too many things to choose from.
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
Carnival. Art is too boring and I hate horror movies.
14.What's your favorite candy?
You already asked this.
15.Were you spanked as a child?
Once or twice.
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
Nope.
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
Yep.
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
Boring.
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
Nap.
20.What color are your eyes?
Light Blue.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? *
Computer.

*2. Are you a good liar?*
Excellent.

*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
I guess posh restaurant, but none of those sound particularly good to me.

*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
Yep.

*5. What's your favorite candy?*
Bull's eyes

*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
NO.

*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
Three 6-foot shelves worth - no idea how many that'd be.

*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
Probably not.

*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
I don't own tennis shoes.

*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
T-shirt and sweatpants or athletic shorts depending on the weather.

*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
I'm already obese. No thank you.

*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
Tuna casserole uke

*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
New horror movie.

*14.What's your favorite candy?*
Again? :b Well, I do like candy. Okay, second favorite: M&Ms.

*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
Yep.

*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
I don't remember my first crush and I have never been in love. So, no.

*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Not that I can remember.

*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
A way to pass [a short amount of] time.

*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Nap!

*20.What color are your eyes?*
Green.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
computer

2. Are you a good liar?
I can be, but it depends. 

3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
all you can eat buffet 

4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
yeah

5. What's your favorite candy?
it's kind of hard to think of because I always change my mind, but I really like skittles, gummy bears, and kit kats. 

6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
no 

7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
I really don't know maybe 50+? I wish I had more though.

8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
maybe

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
shove my feet in then try to untie/tie them carefully lolol

10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?
t-shirt and sweat pants or shorts

11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
no I don't think so

12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
I honestly don't remember 

13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
carnival probably 

14.What's your favorite candy?
already answered 

15.Were you spanked as a child?
not really

16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?
I can't even remember who my first crush was and I've never been in love, so no I don't. 

17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?
yeah

18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
idk it's just something to do when I'm bored

19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.
I'd definitely choose a nap! 

20.What color are your eyes?
green but also sort of grayish, too.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
*Computer
2. Are you a good liar?*
*No
3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
*all you can eat buffet
4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
*no
5. What's your favorite candy?*
*reeses
6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
*I've though about joining a nudist colony (not completely seriously though)
7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
*All of Nicholas Sparks' novels except one and Pride and Prejuidce
8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
*Probably not
9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
*shove my feet in/out
10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
*underwear
11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
*No, I'm rather proud of my petite build.
12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
*Don't remember
13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
*art museum
14.What's your favorite candy?*
*reeses
15.Were you spanked as a child?*
*yes
16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
*He's on my mind every hour of every day (I'm not exaggerating)
17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
*yes
18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
*fun
19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
*comfy nap
20.What color are your eyes?*
*blue

*


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?
*I sort of need my computer.
*2. Are you a good liar?
*Wish i was.
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.
*Fast food
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?
*Nah
*5. What's your favorite candy?
*Hairbo 
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?
*No
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)
*None
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?
*No. 
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?
*Shove my feet in
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
Why lol?, t-shirt and boxers.
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?
*Yeah, i can lose the 50lb afterwards.
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?
*Marmite
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.
*Carnival
*14.Were you spanked as a child?*
Once 
*15.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
Nah, i dont even remember what she looks like but i do think of her when im depressed.
*16. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
Nope
*17.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?
*I'm doing nothing else
*18.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
Getting ahead on chores.
*19.What color are your eyes?*
For 15 years i thought they were blue because everyone told me they were, then i had a proper look at them in the mirror and they were green. Was raging >,<


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

*1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV?*
computer
*2. Are you a good liar?*
i can do it to save my life
*3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food.*
which one is the fastest i can get stuff to take home at?
*4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event?*
many many times
*5. What's your favorite candy?*
candy corn
*6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort?*
nah
*7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks)*
10-ish. most of them are job-related, the rest are from The Onion
*8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you?*
probably not... i prefer small group settings :|
*9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie?*
shove my feet in
*10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other?*
shirt and boxers
*11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it?*
nope
*12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten?*
tuna
*13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.*
carnival? most definately not the horror movie. 
*14.What's your favorite candy?*
candy co... o wait, i see what you did there
*15.Were you spanked as a child?*
often
*16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush?*
nope
*17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater?*
dont think theres been a time i havent done this at the theater
*18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun?*
im just happy i have time to indulge these things right now!
*19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores.*
getting ahead
*20.What color are your eyes?*
dark brown


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

1. If you could only own one,which would it be - computer or TV? Computer
2. Are you a good liar? Only if it will affect my career as an international Crime Model of society. Truthfully I would only truly lie if I was protecting someone from the truth. 3. Choose one - posh restaurant,all you can eat buffet,fast food. All you can eat buffet I like to stuff up on food I won't see for at least a year or two give or take Christmas when I see all and eat all. 


4. Ever fake illness to avoid a social event? I once got sick going to meet Ronald Mcdonald at Mcdonalds when I was 4 that and the time I was meeting 8 super models for my new movie  I get sick at the social event (family event) from eating more then I should or drinking more then I should which thankfully is something I've stopped doing. Got to get in shape for the 2015 release of That Damn Chad. My Bio Pic Movie 

5. What's your favorite candy? Skittles, because I taste the rainbow and then it comes out of me. 6. Would you ever consider visiting a nudist resort? Nudist Beaches are Vastly overrated, 6% of all people get a Brazilian Bikini wax for more then they would anywhere else. Also I'd hate to run into a naked woman who looks like my grandmother (shivers) 


7. Approximately how many books do you own(excluding manuals,phone and textbooks) Not counting my Autobiography G Damn Chad Again The Chad Story, There's Harry Potter, There's some Vince Flynn, Stephen King, Oh 30 or so. 8. If I gave a party for all of SAS and you could come,would you? It depends where is this Party, Can I show the Premier of my awesome new Bio Pic and and will it be filled with Awesomeness, I'm so in High five. Yes I would but as long as it wasn't out in like Columbia or something. 

9. When wearing tennis shoes do you shove your feet in/out or carefully tie/untie? Shoes? We Apes we walked Barefoot through the grasslands our feet burned on the hot lands. My feet were too big for normal shoes I wore Boats. Okay truthfully is I wore shoes which I tied and untied. 10.Do you sleep in pj's,gown,t-shirt,in the nude or other? I sleep covered in tanning oil with an American Speedo. I sleep in the Nude I like exposing myself to he elements of the night. 


11. If you could rid yourself of SA but you'd permanently gain 50 lb.s,would you do it? There goes my career as an undercover Guido cop in the B rated flick Hooker and Booker, 2 tenths of my royalties were going to go to the Save the Panda foundation (you know those things are really adorable ) If it meant being a more confident more outgoing personality yes I would chose to gain 50 Pounds ( Thanks now my modeling career as a crime model is over lol) 


12.What's the most disgusting food you've ever eaten? I once ate Mexican Toe Fingers with Earwax Gravy it was for the Sacred meeting of some people who liked really bad food oh I'm kidding I once at some really bad wings, when my uncle told the girl that the wings had no flavor and that they were hand fried she looked like she wanted to cry. My Uncle wasn't blaming her she doesn't make them he was only saying the wings were bland and tasteless.


13.Choose one-art museum,carnival,new horror movie.- I prefer to stimulate the mind, if I want to see horny teenagers die I'll turn on the news. also Carnivals are so June 2011, Carnivals bah the last time I went to one of those a fortune teller told me I was destined for great things. I want Lindsay Lohan to stop sexting me but we can't always get what we want  


14.What's your favorite candy? Oh trick question. answered it. 
15.Were you spanked as a child? I still have nightmares about not being able to sit down. My grandmother spanked me from here to next Saturday. 16.Do you often dream of your first love/crush? I actually saw my first crush not too long ago Ironically her name is Lindsay just like my girlfriend Lindsay. 

She was my crush in Middle school, saw her again when I went to go have my abcess seen to she works as a Dental Assistant, she didn't recognize me though she kept staring at me as if she was trying to figure it out. No I haven't thought about her was just surprised to have seen her after 13 years or so we didn't go to the same high school. Oh and she was never a first love my girlfriend Lindsay is my first and only love. 


17. Have you ever snuck food into a theater? Yes I use to sneak Carrot sticks and Celery when I was a kid. 18.Do you feel this type of quiz is annoying or fun? It's Loads of fun and entertainment 19.Choose one-brisk walk,comfy nap,getting ahead on chores. I like to rest up while I get my tan from a can it helps to relief my mind, so relaxing. 20.What color are your eyes? Brown deep Brown.


----------

